# SMS Abo 77200/3 United



## Diskomietze (17 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Handyrechnung wiedermal die gleiche Nummer wie bereits letzten Monat aufzeigt. Allerdings kann man nicht antworten und komisch kommt mir das ganze eh schon vor.

In meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht folgendes:

Mehrwertdienste daten   SMS ABO 77200/3 United
"Beach Wars BT.wml"

Leider fange ich mit diesen Daten überhaupt nichts an.

Kennt einer von Euch dieses  Problem und kann mir helfen diesen Quatsch zu stoppen.... Vielen Dank schon mal 

Gruß  Tine - Diskomietze


----------



## Wembley (17 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Stoppen kann man das laut Google mit: "*SMS STOP* an die 77200"

Diese Nummer ist wohl celldorado zugeordnet.

Bleibt noch die Frage, wie du zu diesem Abo gekommen bist. Prinzipiell gilt: Wenn jemand  überhaupt kein Abo abgeschlossen hat bzw. das Abo nicht wissentlich abgeschlossen hat, es dann wohl auch keinen Vertrag gibt.

Und wo kein Vertrag, da auch keine Zahlungspflicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Danke für die Antwort. Werde das gleich mal probieren! 

Also wissentlich habe ich kein Abo angenommen! 

Jedoch will mein Handy-Anbieter davon nichts wissen. Für den bleibt die Handyrechnung in voller Höhe bestehen....

Aber vielleicht hilft die Stop-Mail ja auch. 

Dank dir Tine


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,
auch ich ( mein Sohn )hatte heute meine Handyrechnung mit der gleichen sms Nr bekommen. Habe bei meinem Provider angerufen und die haben mir die Service NR 030 896779638 gegeben. Da habe ich angerufen und nachgefragt. Es ist von [noparse]www.cellerado.com[/noparse] eine sehr fragwürtige Internetseite. Öffnet sich auch meistens von alleine. Was das Gespräch mit der Berliner Nr. kostet weiß ich noch nicht, aber angeblich hat sie das Abo herausgenommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem Provider angerufen und die haben mir die Service NR 030 896779638 gegeben. Da habe ich angerufen und nachgefragt. Es ist von [noparse]www.cellerado.com[/noparse] eine sehr fragwürtige Internetseite.


allerdings...
Wer hat diese Seite ins Spiel gebracht?
Der Kundenservice von 3united.com ?

[nutzlose Zusatzinfos]

Dass es sich bei dieser Firma um eine Firma handelt, die man nur dazu auffordern kann, die Regeln für "Fair Trading" noch einmal ganz genau zu lesen, das wurde denen in einigen Ländern deutlich mitgeteilt von den zuständigen Behörden. In Deutschland aber nicht.
Nette Werbestrategien gab es da auch

Australien
http://christinayy.blogspot.com/2007/11/celldorado-mobile-scam.html
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/unauthorized-charges-on-my-mobile-phone-c28747.html

Neuseeland:
Verstoß gegen den "Code of Ethic"
http://www.asa.co.nz/display.php?ascb_number=07507

UK:
Strafe wegen Irreführung
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/49500/Alarm-bells-on-ringtone-costs/

Oder willst Du lieber niederländische Meldungen lesen?
http://www.gsm-forum.nl/forum/index.php?topic=11804.0
http://mobile.emerce.nl/2005/04/sms_maffia.html

usw

Lieber auf Deutsch?
Frag aka-aka
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plau...derausbeutung-durch-ringtoene.html#post242374


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

EU-Aktuell



> EU‑Verbraucherschutzkommissarin Kuneva hat heute die Ergebnisse einer EU-weiten Untersuchung zum Onlineangebot von Mobilkommunikationsdiensten bekannt gegeben. Bei über 500 geprüften Internetseiten muss nun in 80 Prozent der Fälle eingehender untersucht werden, ob mutmaßliche Verstöße gegen das EU‑Verbraucherrecht vorliegen. In Deutschland wurden 30 Seiten unter die Lupe genommen. Viele dieser Seiten richten sich ausdrücklich an Kinder und Jugendliche, etwa Angebote zu Klingeltönen oder Hintergrundbilder. Im Zentrum der Kritik stehen insbesondere unklare Preisangaben, fehlende Steuerbeträge oder die Verschleierung der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Abonnement handelt. Weitere Probleme betreffen irreführende Praktiken.





> *Wie geht es weiter?*
> Die nationalen Behörden setzen sich mit den betroffenen Unternehmen in Verbindung und fordern sie auf, die festgestellten Probleme zu klären oder Abhilfe zu schaffen. Bei Nichtbefolgung drohen rechtliche Konsequenzen in Form von Geldbußen oder Schließung der Websites.
> Bei grenzüberschreitenden Fällen arbeiten die nationalen Behörden mit ihren Amtskollegen in anderen EU-Ländern zusammen. *Die Behörden sind gehalten, über ihre Fortschritte im ersten Halbjahr 2009 zu berichten*.


Quelle:
Rapid - Press Releases - EUROPA


In der Liste der betroffenen Firmen taucht auch Celldorado auf (hier: ARTIQ BV, Finnland und Schweden)
Rapid - Press Releases - EUROPA

Dort findest Du auch den zuständigen Ansprechpartner im Verbraucherministerium:


J*H*
[email protected]
+49-30-18444-00xxx
(entweder Du suchst die Adresse hier selber  (ziemlich weit unten "SECTION 4: PRESS CONTACTS FOR NATIONAL AUTHORITIES " - durchsuche die Seite nach "Germany") oder Du meldest Dich an - dann kriegst Du's per PN)

Eine Mail dahin - das sollten alle Betroffenen machen! Das dauert nur einen Bruchteil der Zeit, die das Zusammentragen der Infos hier gedauert hat, die nur zeigen sollen: Es ist ein internationales Problem - nur wird international zu wenig unternommen dagegen - wenn auch in vielen Fällen mehr als bei uns. Aber wir haben ja eine neue Besin im Ministerium, die soll mal ihre Kehrkünste beweisen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Diskomietze schrieb:


> Mehrwertdienste daten   SMS ABO 77200/3 United
> "Beach Wars BT.wml"


"Beach Wars BT" (*) ist ein Handyspiel - es gibt verschiedenste Anbieter, die das Spiel zu unterschiedlichen Konditionen zum Download anbieten. Viele dieser Firmen finden sich komischerweise in diversen Listen von Beschwerden und/oder Entscheidungen zuständiger Regulierer wieder.
Wen wundert das?
Oft steckt halt der Toiiiifl im Detail. 

(*): wenn Du bei obiger Googlesuche den Suchbegriff "wml" ergänzen würdest, erhieltest Du eine Reihe von Treffern, die ich persönlich aber nur mit äußerster Vorsicht ankucken würde. Aber vielleicht findet jemand da was Spannendes, der mehr Ahnung hat. Und Russisch spricht.
wml müssen irgendwelche WAP-Dateien sein. Handyklickibuntischnickschnack
In Verbindung mit diesem Spiel lande ich da auf Seiten, wo Links zu "Beach wars bt" sind, in denen plötzlich so Zeugs wie
href="****://click.realsex.**/in.php?s=Nefi

Da lass ich lieber mal die Finger weg.
(Na sowas... Ich hab jetzt mal drei von den Links probiert und komme IMMER bei diesem Link raus. Ok, ist ein anderes Thema jetzt, aber wirkt irgendwie auch seltsam)


----------



## Wembley (18 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Im Grunde unterscheiden sich Anbieter wie Celldorado und Vibramovel und Co. kaum von unseren Freunden, die im Themenbereich "Allgemeines" behandelt werden, was zumindest die "Vertragsanbahnung" (wobei, wie oben schon festgestellt, es, sehr vorsichtig formuliert, höchst umstritten ist, ob es überhaupt einen Vertrag gibt) angeht.

Die Unterschiede bestehen darin:
1) Die einen wollen gleich den Abo-Betrag für ein ganzes Jahr (z. B. ca. 100 Euro) oder einen Einmalbetrag von vielleicht 60 Euro, was natürlich die Aufregung gleich mal auf die Spitze treibt.
Die anderen hingegen kassieren "tröpferlweise" z. B. 4 Euro pro Woche/Monat  oder so und man kann jederzeit kündigen. Daher bleiben die Beträge im Regelfall relativ gering und die Bereitschaft, deswegen auf die Barrikaden zu steigen, ist deshalb auch nicht so hoch.

2) Die einen müssen das Geld selber eintreiben bzw. müssen dubiose Inkassodienste beauftragen, die von vielen nicht ernst genommen werden, während die anderen die Handyfirmen als "Helfer" zur Verfügung haben. Diese "Helfer" blocken gleich mal ab, wenn sich jemand beschwert, aber trotzdem kann man sich wehren und ist nicht selten erfolgreich damit.

Wie dem auch sei: Die Methoden sind in beiden Fällen juristisch gesehen gleich unsauber und vom Gesetz nicht so gedeckt, wie es die Herren Anbieter gerne hätten.

Aber gut: Ich erzähle nun wirklich nix Neues. Das kennt man hier alles schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Friedy (28 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

HALLO!

Mir ist leider das selbe passiert. Trotz mehrfacher Kontaktaufnahmeversuche mit 3 UNITED, besteht mein Abo weiterhin fort.

Ich wuerde gerne wissen ob das mit der STOP SMS geklappt hat?

Und ob irgend eine Moeglichkeit besteht, das bezahlte Geld wieder zu bekommen.

Vielen Dank

Friedy


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo meine name ist susi ich habe eine aldi karte und habe die nummer auch mit 77200 und jetzt wollen die über 80 euro von mir haben.ich weis auch nicht was ich noch machen soll.danke liebe grüsse susi


----------



## pumpos (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,
habe auf meinen prepaid handy auch gerade eine sms bekommen von 77200.
Pin Code eingeben und senden oder stop an 77200 (Abo €3,99)
Nach dem ausblenden der SMS waren auch schwupps €3,99 weg vom Guthaben.
Jeman ne Idee wie ich das verhindern kann ?


----------



## glücksfee (13 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, ob der Anruf etwas gebracht hat. Meine Tochter hat auch das Problem.


----------



## Rudi63 (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Brauche Eure Hilfe.
Mein Name ist Thomas und meine Tochter hat heute eine SMS von E-Plus erhalten, das Ihr 2,99 Euro von Ihrem Guthaben abgezogen werden, für die Inanspruchnahme des Premiumdienstes von 3United. Sie hat diesen Dienst aber nie in Anspruch genommen. Was kann ich tun?????
Die Nummer von der die SMS lautet: 1232111.
Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## sascha (29 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Rudi63 schrieb:


> Brauche Eure Hilfe.
> Mein Name ist Thomas und meine Tochter hat heute eine SMS von E-Plus erhalten, das Ihr 2,99 Euro von Ihrem Guthaben abgezogen werden, für die Inanspruchnahme des Premiumdienstes von 3United. Sie hat diesen Dienst aber nie in Anspruch genommen. Was kann ich tun?????
> Die Nummer von der die SMS lautet: 1232111.
> Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe.



Zu der Nummer wird hier bereits diskutiert (Klick).


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Diskomietze schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Handyrechnung wiedermal die gleiche Nummer wie bereits letzten Monat aufzeigt. Allerdings kann man nicht antworten und komisch kommt mir das ganze eh schon vor.
> 
> ...





Hat denn nun Jemand ne Lösung zu dem Problem gefunden???


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hatte ebenfalls das Problem mit dem Prepaid-Handy meiner Tochter. Angeblich hätte sie im Internet einen Liebestest gemacht und hatte darauf hin das SMS Abo 77200/3 United am Hals. Sie ist sich aber sicher niemals einen solchen Test gemacht zu haben. Haben zweimal eine STOP-SMS an die 77200 geschickt, aber es wurde fleißig zweimal pro Monat 2,99€ vom Guthaben abgebucht. Über meinen Handyprovider bekam ich die Service-Nr. 030- 896 77 96 38 und habe dort angerufen. Nach stundenlangen vergeblichen Anrufen (meist AB, oder besetzt oder einfach weggedrückt) hatte ich endlich eine Dame am Tel. diese versichterte mir nach Angabe meiner Handynr. dass das Abo sofort storniert wäre. Die Stop-SMS wären im Computer falsch verbucht worden weil man neben dem Wörtchen "STOP" noch hätte ein anderes hinzufügen müssen, was kein Mensch weiß. Also lieber diese Hotline anrufen. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob ich jetzt dieses Sch... Abo vom Hals hab.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich will auch das mit 3United stornieren, aber diese gegebene Nummer ist nicht erreichbar eigentlich! Nur Anrufbeantworter jeden Tag ;( Wann hast du angerufen? Ich rufe über 5,6 mal täglich und immer dasselbe, ANRUFBEANTWORTER. Habe ich Chance überhaupt, jemanded unter dieser Nummer zu finden, der das stornieren kann?!


----------



## BenSherman (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Bei mir ist 3United viel gemeiner!

Monatlich ungefähr 12sms, jedes kostet mir 2,51 Euro! ;( und es ist unstornierbar...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ja hallo ihr alle, macht euch einfach mal den spa´und ruft unter der folgenden nummer an
01805 010366
dann wird euer abo gelöscht und ihr bekommt auch eine bestätigung auf euer Handy

versuchts einfach mal, ich habs auch grad gemacht und werd sehen was jetzt passiert. ich meld mich nochmal wenns geklappt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo betroffene ich habe soeben in Österreich +43159558050 angerufen und das Abo gekündigt. Man sagte mir das ich eine SMS als Bestätigung gekommen.
Sollte es geklappt haben werde ich es Euch wissen lassen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## BenSherman (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie viel das SMS mit Stopp, das wir an die Nummer 77200 schicken, selbst kostet?!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen,

auch mir ist es nach intensiver Internetrecherche gelungen, den Unfug mittels einer Brandmail an "verisign.at", deren deutsche Tochter sowie Pressestelle, meinen Mobilfunkbetreiber etc zu stoppen.
Die Reaktion kam auch hier von "celldorado.com", die behaupteten, unsere Nummer sein auf ihrer Website eingetragen worden und die "Einladungs-SMS" sei per Code bestätigt worden.
Dies ist jedoch unmöglich, da das Telefon von uns kaum zum Telefonieren und schon gar nicht zum SMSen benutzt wird sondern nur zur Erreichbarkeit einen zudem noch erwachsenen Familienmitgliedes.
Dieser hat relevante SMS immer umgehend gelöscht, da allein schon die Absenderkennung "77200" unbekannt und somit höchstverdächtig war.

Habe die [.......] jetzt unter Klageandrohung aufgefordert, mir den entstandenen Schaden per Scheck innerhalb einer Woche zu ersetzen.
Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn's funktioniert...

Grüße
EW


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe gerade unter der gegebenen nummer angerufen (030 896779638 ).
Die haben sofort abgenommen, das heißt, eine Frau mit komischen Akzent hat abgenommen und wollte wissen: "Welches Problem haben Sie?"
Mein Bruder bekommt jeden zweiten Tag SMS von dieser dubiösen Firma und  auf der Rechnung steht, dass die uns 40 euro abgezogen haben.
Also habe ich bei denen angerufen. Jetzt storniert sie dieses Abo, was aber 48 h dauern soll.
Dann sagte sie, dass uns später ein Mitarbeiter anrufen, und meine Fragen beantworten wird.
AHA.
Mal sehen, ob sich diese Gestalten melden...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo und wie ist nun der aktuelle Stand? hat es geklappt mit dem Anruf? Habt ihr eine SMS Löschungsbestätigung bekommen? Das wir alle das gleiche Problem haben ist mir und euch wahrscheinlich mittlerweile klar. Nur jeder schreibt was von seinen unternommenen Versuchen, aber keiner sagt, was letztendlich dabei rauskam. Finde ich ein wenig schade, denn genau deshalb gibts ja solche Foren. Ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen.

LG Micha


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Kein Rückruf, keine Löschbestätigung.
Aber immerhin kommen keine Sms mehr... 
Ich werd mich dem rechtsanwalt meiner Eltern erkundigen..


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,

ich hatte das selbe Problem. Irgendwelche Sms bekommen, gleich gelöscht und die wurden dann in Rechnung gestellt. Mein Mobilfunkanbieter (o2) hat mir das kulanterweise erlassen, allerdings die Kosten an 3united bezahlt. Ich habe mich mit celldorado per email in Verbindung gesetzt ([email protected]) unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte. Man schrieb mir auch zurück, ich habe per sms empfangenen pin im Internet wieder eingegeben und dieses Abo damit bestätigt, was definitiv nicht sein kann! Jedenfalls habe ich am 05.01.09 per email eine Bestätigung erhalten, das das "abo" gelöscht wurde und bei der aktuellen Rechnung wurde auch nur bis zum 02.01.09 berechnet (den Rest hat o2 wieder erlassen) und es kommen keine sms mehr, das heisst es scheint funktioniert zu haben!


----------



## BenSherman (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Was hast du gemacht, dass O2 dir die Kosten erlassen haben?! Ich bin ein Student und muss für 2 Monate ungefähr 50 Euro für 3United bezahlen ;(


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe Ihnen freundlich aber bestimmend gesagt, dass ich diese Kosten nicht übernehmen werde, ich dies für einen Betrug halte und gerne eine Rechnung von 3united direkt haben möchte, dass ich eine Strafanzeige stellen kann, werden sie mir den Betrag ohne Rechnung von 3united trotzdem nicht aus der Rechnung rausnehmen werde ich den Vertrag bei ihnen kündigen müssen und leider zu einem anderen Anbieter wechseln müssen. Der Betrag wurde gutgeschrieben!


----------



## BenSherman (2 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Meine 58 Euro für das letzte Monat sind schon meiner Konto an o2 automatisch überwiesen, für diesen Monat erwarte ich noch 50 Euro Rechnung, die wieder in 3,4 Tage automatisch überwiesen werden, also ich muss in diesem Zeitraum, nachedem ich die Rechung gleich bekomme zu der Zentrale von o2 hier gehen und sagen, dass ich meine Bankkonto für o2 storniere bis das Geld für 3United nicht erlassen sind, wenn nicht, kündige ich den Vertrag!

Ok, danke, hoffe es klappt, wenn nicht, kündige ich...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hey leute 

eure anbieter können nichts dafür die leuten hecken sich einfach bei euch rein 
 bei mir wurde seit monaten immer wenn ich mein hadny aufgeladen habe 2,99 abgebucht..
beim letzten mal habe ich dann bei meim anbieter angerufen und gefragt wie das sein kann 
die haben mir dann die nummer gegeben von den 
01805/788888 
die wollen dann euren namen und nummer wissn dann sagt ihr einfach das die das stonieren sollen droht am besten noch wenn sie das nicht machen sollten sieht man sich woanderes wieder und dann machen die das auch 
wenn sie das nicht machen meldet euch beim verbraucherschutz wurde mir geraten 
also ich bin die leute los und die buchen mir auch nichts mehr ab..
ich hoffe ich konnte euch vllt helfen..
meldet euch mal was raus kam...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Direkt können die Mobilfunkanbieter nichts dafür, aber ich z. B. habe o2 mehrfach gebeten den Betrag nicht an 3united zu zahlen, so dass die sich direkt an mich wenden müssen wenn sie ihr Geld haben wollen, aber das machen sie ja dann auch nicht. o2 zahlt schön an die und erlassen mir die Kosten nur kulanterweise, ist ja wohl auch nicht das Wahre! So und wenn ich weder über 3united noch über meinen Anbieter weiterkomme und auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben würde, muss ich den Vertrag kündigen, so dass dieses angebliche Abo weg ist.


----------



## BenSherman (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Meine neue Rechnung ist gekommen, 58 Euro, ich hab wie immer 30Eur gemach, das andere von dem gekündigten Abo.

Also, was soll ich Ihnen sagen, damit Sie die Kosten auf jedem Fall erlassen, weil ich nicht will, zum zweiten mal 30Euro extra zu bezahlen!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo!

Gestern war es soweit, es kamen 2 SMS von der Nummer 77200. Habe eben die Berliner Nummer angerufen und freundlich aber mit Nachdruck gefordert das ein ohne meiner Zustimmung zustandegekommenes Abo sofort zu kündigen ist. Es hies ich bekomme eine E-Mail zur Bestätigung. Na mal sehen. Jetzt ist erst mal der Netzbetreiber dran das der mir die zwei SMS in Rechnung stellt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem, hatte in meiner Handyrechnung auch die 77200 aufgelistet und müsste 12,50 Euro zahlen (im Vergleich noch harmlos zu 50 Euro o.ä.). 
Habe dann heute früh gleich die 030- 896 77 96 38 angerufen und das Abo, das ich nie eingegangen bin, storniert. Jetzt habe ich eine Bestätigungssms bekommen, dass das Abo storniert ist. Uuf gott sei dank. 
Dann habe ich auch heute morgen noch meinen Anbieter (o2) angerufen und die Sachlage erklärt. Die 12,50 werden mir auf die nächste Rechnung bei den Gesprächguthaben gut geschrieben. 
Also hoffe, ich konnte einigen Mut machen, dass man aus diesem Abo rauskommt.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## BenSherman (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo, heute war ich bei der O2 Zentrale in München am Marienplatz, sie haben mir gesagt, dass sie für das Abo nicht verantwortlich sind und dass ich mit 3United für das Geld wiederbekommen kontaktieren soll...

Niemand will mir mein Geld(48 Eur insgesamt für die zwei Monate Premium SMS) zurückgeben...

Leider habe ich kein Glück und als auslädischer Student bin ich verpflichtet, alles sorgfältig alleine zu übernehmen, frech und angenehm für mich, aber es ist leider so.

Weis ich nicht, was ich Ihnen am Telefon sagen soll, damit ich sie überzeuge, dass es wirklich ein frecher [......] ist?! Helfen Sir mir bitte!

Wie ist es dir gelungen, die Lage zu erklären, damit sie das Geld des Abos gutschreiben?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Das tut mir leid. Ich hab nur erklärt, dass in der Rechnung ein Abo aufgelistet ist, das ich nicht eingegangen bin. Dann hat die Dame erklärt, dass ein Abo zustande kommen könnte, wenn ich übers Handy ins Internet gehen würde. Dem war aber nicht der Fall, denn ich benutze das Handy nicht für Internetnutzung und das konnte sie auch überprüfen und somit war die Sache geklärt, o2 hat mir die 12,50 für die nächste Rechnung gutgeschrieben. Vllt solltest du einfach bei der O2 Kundenbetreuung (017955222 kostenlos über das o2-Handy) anrufen, die können dann auch in deine Rechnung sehen usw.
Wenn du nicht anrufen willst, dann geht doch mit deinen letzten Rechnugen nochmal in den Shop und zeig denen, dass du nicht im Internet warst (wenn das der Fall ist). Wenn du mit deinem Handy ins Internet gehst, könnte es schwieriger sein. Allerdings weiß ich leider nicht, wie du dann dein Geld zurück bekommst.
Sicher ist aber dass du unter dieser 030 - 896 77 9638 dieses Abo stornieren kannst.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
Grüße


----------



## BenSherman (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Storniert habe ich, aber es steht in meiner Rechnung unter "Mehrwertsdienste" Internet benutzt ich nicht, nur WiFi, also für WAP Internet ist meine Rechnung für die letzte 2 Monate 1,50 EUro, also gar nichts, das Problem sind die Premium SMS, die in der Redhnung als Mehrwertsdienste eingeschrieben sind!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Wenn du storniert hast, ist es ja schon mal gut. Dann dürften dir eigentlich keine weiteren Abokosten abgerechnet werden. Wegen dem bereits gezahlten Geld musst du entweder mit deinem Anbieter reden oder dich direkt an 3united wenden. 
Ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen reden.
Leider kann ich dir da nicht weiter helfen. Sorry 
Schönen abend


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Bitte Lesen:

1. VeriSign kauft österreichische 3united - futurezone.ORF.at
2. Handydienstleister VeriSign wieder in österreichischer Hand - Telekom - derStandard.at/Web
3. +43 1 5955805 anrufen und sich sperren lassen


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Thot schrieb:


> Bitte Lesen:
> 
> 1. VeriSign kauft österreichische 3united - futurezone.ORF.at
> 2. Handydienstleister VeriSign wieder in österreichischer Hand - Telekom - derStandard.at/Web
> 3. +43 1 5955805 anrufen und sich sperren lassen



oder per E-Mail oder Fax


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Genau genommen befindet sich 3united derzeit eher in tschechischer Hand, bzw. die österreichischen Hände sind zu 70% in Tschechien. Ein konfuses Konstrukt...

Wen so etwas interessiert:

"und gehört nun der Sinon Invest Holding GmbH. Die Firma heißt jetzt mobile messaging solutions (mms) Gmbh, teilte Sinon am Donnerstag in einer Aussendung mit."

GF der Firma ist O*L*, der Firma gehören 30% der mms.ag holding gmbh

Die übrigen 70% gehören einer Firma *AMK spol sro* aus Tschechien

Die mms.ag holding ist wiederum Komplementärin einer Firma in Groß-Enzersdorf, die ebenfalls zu 30% der Sinon gehört und zu 30% der erwähnten tschechischen Firma, dieselbe Konstruktion gibt es noch hier, bei der 4 G mail services

Die tschechische *AMK spol sro* wiederum gehört zu 80% der Sinon Invest Holding GmbH, der damit rechnerisch 30% plus 80% von 70% = 86% gehören, also letztlich doch die Mehrheit. (Nachzuprüfen hier)

20% der tschechischen Firma gehören einer OL Privatstiftung aus Wien:

OL Privatstiftung, soukromá nadace
             1120 Vídeň, Meindlinger Hauptstrasse 51/53           
Rakouská republika

OL dürfte wohl den GF O*L* meinen.

Ich werden den Sinn solcher Konstrukte nie begreifen.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Die genauen Hintergründe kenne ich nicht. Konzerne gründen sogar eigene Firmen für neue Projekte, nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo an alle,

bin bei o2 unter vertrag und hatte dasselbe problem wie alle anderen hier.

mein kind hat ein vertragshandy von mir.

nach einem anruf bei o2 kundenservice habe ich eine telefonnummer bekommen bei der ich das abo stornieren konnte.

(01805 / 7 88 88 8 ) es meldete sich eine mobile messaging solutions gmbh.

nach angabe der betroffenen handynummer wurde ohne lange zu fackeln und sehr freundlich eine stornierung des abos binnen 24 stunden zugesagt mit schriftlicher bestätigung auf meinen email account. 

( ich war auch sehr freundlich und sachlich, so wie es in den wald reinruft, so kommts auch wieder raus!)

auf die frage hin wie so ein abo überhaupt zustande kommt, wurde mir gesagt das es dazu zwei möglichkeiten gibt.

1. angabe der handynummer im internet (internet am rechner)

2. bestellung direkt mit dem handy

nach einem weiteren rückruf bei o2 bekam ich noch die ergänzung das es auch durch fernsehwerbung möglich ist.

d.h. das kind ruft mit seinem handy die entsprechende werbenummer an, bekommt dann eine sms.

um den "vertrag" zustandekommen zu lassen muß diese sms bestätigt werden.

das ist im grunde der ganze zauber!

liebe grüße an alle und passt auf eure kiddis auf! )


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Also ich habe das selbe Problem grade bei der durchsicht meiner Rechnung feststellen müßen. Natürlich sofort denn Google-Spührhund drauf angesetzt und hier im Forum gelandet. Ich habe dann auch gleich mal eine Freundliche und aussage kräftige Mail rüber gesendet. Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert. Werde euch mal informieren wie es ausgegangen ist.

Hier mal die Mail fals jemand nicht weiß was er schreiben soll, adresse ist  [email protected]

Sehr geeherte Damen und Herren,

Bei der durchsicht meiner Rechnung (Nr. 0176 7766****) viel mir heute auf das der im Betreff genante dienst fast jeden 2 Tag einen Betrag von 2,99 von meiner Rechnung abbucht. Nach einiger suche im Internet fand ich herraus das dieser dienst auf Sie zurück zu führen ist. Nun Bitte ich darum dieses Abo was ich nicht wissentlich abgeschlossen habe zu Kündigen und mir dies innerhalb von 3 Werktagen zu bestätigen. Sollte dies nicht der fall sein und ich nachmals feststellen das Sie eine Abbuchung vornehmen werde ich dies zur Strafanzeige bringen. Des weitern vordere ich Sie auf die mir endstandenen Kosten von 14,95 Euro per Scheck oder überweißung zurück zu leisten innerhalb von 5 werktagen. Sollte dieses nicht passieren werde ich auch dann eine Strafanzeige stellen und denn fall an meinen Rechtsanwalt und gegebenenfals die öffentlichkeit weiter leiten. Auf baldige Antwort.



Hochachtungsvoll:

**********
**********
**********


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Siehe da ich gucke noch mal schnell in mein Postfach und schon sowas wie ne Antwort.



Antwort Mail:

Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Wir haben Ihre Anfrage entgegengenommen und sie einem unserer Mitarbeiter zugeteilt, der sie innerhalb eines Arbeitstages bearbeiten wird.

Um die zukünftige Bearbeitung zu erleichtern, haben wir eine Referenznummer kreiert. Ihr Ticket lautet:LTK1610*******. Benutzen Sie dieses bitte in jedem weiteren Schriftverkehr.

====== Ihre Anfrage ======


Sehr geeherte Damen und Herren,

Bei der durchsicht meiner Rechnung (Nr. 0176 7766****) viel mir heute auf das der im Betreff genante dienst fast jeden 2 Tag einen Betrag von 2,99 von meiner Rechnung abbucht. Nach einiger suche im Internet fand ich herraus das dieser dienst auf Sie zurück zu führen ist. Nun Bitte ich darum dieses Abo was ich nicht wissentlich abgeschlossen habe zu Kündigen und mir dies innerhalb von 3 Werktagen zu bestätigen. Sollte dies nicht der fall sein und ich nachmals feststellen das Sie eine Abbuchung vornehmen werde ich dies zur Strafanzeige bringen. Des weitern vordere ich Sie auf die mir endstandenen Kosten von 14,95 Euro per Scheck oder überweißung zurück zu leisten innerhalb von 5 werktagen. Sollte dieses nicht passieren werde ich auch dann eine Strafanzeige stellen und denn fall an meinen Rechtsanwalt und gegebenenfals die öffentlichkeit weiter leiten. Auf baldige Antwort.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

So wie versprochen halte ich auf auf dem laufenden heute ist doch glat ne sms rein gekommen mit der bestätigung der Kündigung und so gleich auch nen hinweiß auf diese mail.


Betreff : +49176776622**


Sehr geehrter Herr [edit] 

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Hiermit möchten wir bestätigen, dass der WREAL70 Dienst, der über die Servicenummer 77200 auf der von Ihnen zitierten Handynummer aktiv war, am 2009-03-09 um 15:16:10 Uhr mit sofortiger Wirkung beendet wurde. 


Sollten sich zusätzliche Fragen ergeben, stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich auch weiterhin zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[ edit] 


Simiq Customer Care Team

[email protected]

tel 01805 010366

fax +44 207 100 3153

w*w.celldorado.com


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

WREAL70? Nuja, Weihnachten ist ja auch eine Weile vorbei...
celldorado.com/DE/ADS/1693771293/?trackid=2054362971

Mit Scheiße Geld machen. Echte Kunst.

edit: sorry!
celldorado.com/DE/ADS/394708385/?trackid=2054362971
macht nichts - ist ebenfalls Dreck... für bis zu 9€ pro Woche.

so was ist irreführend und müsste verboten werden
celldorado.com/DE/products.php

aber da sollen sich Leute beschweren, die so einen Müll brauchen

Wir hatten diese Firma ja schon länger unter Beobachtung - die EU übrigens auch, aber das deutsche Ministerium schert sich halt nicht d'rum


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hat jemand schon eine Strafanzeige erstellt das problem habe ich auch nun und beschuldigt nicht eure Kids denn die können auch nichts dafür


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hatte auch das problem (dienst WZARA) und dann unter der nr. 030- 896 77 96 38  angerufen (danke an die Person, die die nur hier im forum durchgegeben hat). hab nun eine sms bekommen, dass der dienst storniert wurde. hoffe die sache hat sich damit erledigt... sg


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hab auch gerade angerufen, die Typen wollen einen abwimmeln und sind rotzfrech. Wenn ich nur mal so ein [ edit] in die Finger bekommen würde: Bei uns in Deutschland kann halt jeder [ edit]  aus dem Ausland sich alles erlauben.

Michael


----------



## Detlef B. aus Steinfurt (21 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo tine und alle anderen die dieses Problem haben.......

Ich kann euch schon mal vorab die hotline nummer der 3united geben 01805 - 7 88 88 8
unter dieser Nummer könnt Ihr euch bei 3 United beschweren, habe ich bereits auch schon getan und zusätzlich wüde ich euch raten, euren Anwalt aufzusuchen, denn solche Kostenfallen, braucht niemand zu bezahlen, wenn er das angebliche abo nicht bestellt hat !!!

liebe Grüße

Icke77


----------



## Detlef B. aus Steinfurt (21 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo an alle und so ist der stand momentan bei mir......



> Vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> Wir haben Ihre Anfrage entgegengenommen und sie einem unserer Mitarbeiter zugeteilt, der sie innerhalb eines Arbeitstages bearbeiten wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

.. ..gibt es dieses schreiben auch auf deutsch?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo
Habe gestern ebenfalls 2 SMS allerdings von Celldorado jedoch mit dem selben Innhalt und Absendernummer erhalten.
Soll ich jetzt auf den Scheiss antworten, oder es am besten lassen?
Wie ich hier gelesen habe ist es wie es aussieht egal was man tut, die zocken trotzdem ab. Ich habe zum glück Prepaid. Ist es in so eine Fall dann zu Raten einen anderen Chip/Nummer zu verwenden?

Würde mich über eine rasche Antwort sehr freuen!

Grüsse Kathrin


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2009)

*AW: SMS 3united GmbH 1232111*

erhalte andauernt diese sms vom e-plus 3united GmbH 
was soll dieser schwach sinn hab es satt 
jeden 2-3 tag ziehen sie mir 2,99 euro ab 
ABER WARUM ICH VERSTEHE ES NICHT
ICH WECKSLE EINFACH DIESE VERDAMMTE SIM UND SCHEISS AUF E-PLUS


----------



## Unregistriert (4 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,

ich würde einfach auch bei der nummer 030 896 77 96 38 ich denke das es egal ist ob man eine sim karte hat oder einen Vertrag...scheiße is es so und so!!!

ich hab auch bei der Nummer angerufen und die Frau hat gesagt sie sperrt das Abo.
Sie hat mir auch erklärt dass Sie nur dafür zuständig sind, also nicht diejenigen bei denen man sich beschweren kann....

ich habe auch einen Vertrag bei O2 und habe eine SMS von 77200 bekommen, dass ich nun 50EUR für diesen Dienst bezahlt habe!!!
habe auch schon bei O2 auf dr Kundenhotline angerufen und die sagen ich muss die Rechnung bezahlen und soll abwarten bis die Rechnung kommt bevor ich mich dann an die Sch... wende um von denen mein Geld zurück zu verlangen.

Aber das kann es doch nicht sein muss ich das echt bezahlen und dann wieder rumtun damit ich es wieder bekomme obwohl ich doch schon weiß dass es [.......] ist???
Die Verbraucherzentrale sagt doch auch man soll nichts zahlen!!!!!

schönes WE


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen!

hatte gestern das gleiche problem... 2sms bekommen und celldorado, welche ich bestätigen musste.. hatte ich natürlich nicht getan.

so nun meine frage.
wird das abo trotzdem automatisch aktiviert? oder müsste ich da wirklich diese OK SMS schreiben?
wenn ja, dann hatte ich nochmal glück, wenn nicht, muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.

würde diese STOP SMS funktionieren oder soll ich denen gleich eine email schreiben?

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

wisst ihr was ich glaube...das unsere anbieter fleissig mitverdienen. wenn man da anruft tun die immer so als wären die anderen die bösen, kann ich mir ´nicht vorstellen. alle 2 sekunden geht bei mir eine sms ein es werden nun 2,99 abgebucht. keine ahnung wieviel das jetzt schon waren. so richtig zum kotzen.

habe bei facebook einen iq test gemacht.....na das hat gekostet.

also einfach: Stop an 77200. und zwar mit einem p!!! 

das lass ich mir nicht gefallen das gibt eine anzeige. wünsche euch noch viel erfolg


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2009)

*Abbuchung von 1232111 bzw 3united*

Hallo hatte das selbe problem,bzw meine tochter,sie hat so einen doofen liebestest auf einer internet seite gemacht,ist aber minderjährig,bekam dan auch sms mit einer abuchung von 2,99 angeblich einen Premium Dienst von 3united Gmbh benutzt,absender war 1232111,habe bei meinem anbieter angerufen,der hat mir eine telefon Nr gegeben,die kannten das auch schon,die nummer war 018005788888 dort angerufen,und eine dame meinte das es gekündigt bzw gesperrt wird,sie wollte noch eine e-mail adresse,wo ich in angeblich in 24-48 std eine bestätigung bekommen würde.bin jetzt gespannt ob es funktioniert,bzw keine abbuchung mehr bekomme,die hatten schon 3 mal abgebucht,vor dem anruf,echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Stimmt was sie schreibt und die nummer stimmt auch,siehe im text
Hallo hatte das selbe problem,bzw meine tochter,auch so einen doofen liebestest auf einer internet seite gemacht,bekam dan auch sms mit einer abuchung von 2,99 angeblich einen Premium Dienst von 3united Gmbh benutzt absender war 1232111,habe bei meinem anbieter angerufen,der hat mir eine telefon nr gegeben,die kannten das auch schon,die nummer war 018005788888 dort angerufen,und eine dame meinte das es gekündigt bzw gesperrt wird,sie wollte noch eine e-mail adresse,wo ich in angeblich 24-48 std eine bestätigung bekommen würde.bin jetzt gespannt ob es funktioniert,bzw keine abbuchung mehr kommt,hatten aber schon 3 mal abgebucht,vor dem anruf,echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Sorry habe nummer für 3united Gmbh falsch eingegeben:wegen 2,99,- abbuchung
Sie lautet 01805788888
alles andere könnt ihr in meinem anderen text lesen,schreibe auch noch später ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe auch so eine SMS bekommen.Bei war es aber so. Ich war auf ebay.de
Da war so ein Butten gewinne i phone. Ich dachte mir ist ja ebay da kann ja nix falsch sein.
Habe dort dann meine Handynummer eingegeben und habe dann auch eine sms bekommen.
Ich habe eine Simkarte ohne Vertrag.Wenn ich die Karte jetzt einfach entsorge und mir eine neue holle könnn Sie mir ja nix mehr abbuchen.Kommen die villeicht aber an meine Adresse dran ???


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo
Nach anruf bei 01805788888 und angabe einer meiner E-Mail adressen.
Zur bestätigung der abmeldung bzw kündigung.
Würde sagen das wars mit 1232111 abzocke bei Handy der Tochter,habe eine mail bekommen mit folgendem inhalt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
der SMS Dienst Blinck.com/77200 wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung gesperrt.
Für weitergehende Fragen, bitte ich Sie, sich an den Dienstanbieter CELLDORADO zu wenden.
Email: [email protected]
Tel: 01805 010366
mit freundlichen Grüßen
[]

Hoffe das jetzt keine 2,99 euro mehr vom handy der tochter abgebucht werden.

Hatten aber 3mal diese 2,99 vorher von dem handy abgebucht,bevor ich kündigen konnte,
rechnet das mal mit wahrscheinlich tausenden von leuten.
Da kommt eine nette summe zustande.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe auch so eine SMS bekommen.Bei war es aber so. Ich war auf ebay.de
> Da war so ein Butten gewinne i phone. Ich dachte mir ist ja ebay da kann ja nix falsch sein.
> Habe dort dann meine Handynummer eingegeben und habe dann auch eine sms bekommen.
> Ich habe eine Simkarte ohne Vertrag.Wenn ich die Karte jetzt einfach entsorge und mir eine neue holle könnn Sie mir ja nix mehr abbuchen.Kommen die villeicht aber an meine Adresse dran ???


hast du dann eine sms bekommen, wo ein pin war, den man im internet eingeben musste und das getan?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen ich hab mich hier gerade durch das Thema gekämpft nachts um 4:22!!!
Ich habe nur meine Handynummer eingetragen aber nicht die sms bestätigt also sprich die pin eingegeben! meine Frage ist nun ob die trotzdem von mir Geld nehmen?!...

Die haben mich mit einem Iphone Gewinnspiel gelockt und ich dachte mir nichts böses bei und hab meine Nummer eben einmal angegeben kurz darauf kam eine SMS mit einer Pin die ich auf einer Internetseite eintragen sollte was ich aber nicht getan habe! 

Muss ich trotzdem damit rechnen das sich die [ edit]  bei mir melden?

Liebe Grüße, Robert A.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo
 auch mein Sohn Hatte eine Sms bekommen
Ihm wurden gestern und vorgestern je 2,99€ abgebucht
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das beenden kann??

Habe schon bei t- mobile einen Einzelverbindungsnachweiss angefordrt


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

STOP an die 77200


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen,ich wolte auch meine geschicht erzelen wie bei diese Betrüger "ABO" abgeschlossen habe;die haben über meine messenger kontakte eine offline nachrichtige von meine Freunde aus Italien (kann die Vorstellen) dass er keine Hanung hatte weil ich gefragt habe dass ich 500 euro gewinnen konnte,die haben auf eine Handy nummer gefragt ich "dumm" habe meine Handy nummer angegeben und das spiele war fertig.Ich habe 2 mal sms oder änlich bekommen jedes mal 2,99 euro abgebucht das habe nur gestern mit gekriegt weil mein konto waar leer,dann schneller eine sms an 77200 mit STOP und dass wars ende der Spiele hat funzioniert.


Wass für [.......]


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo liebe leute..hatte das selbe problem...habe wie der kollege unten schon die tel. 030896779638 angerufen und siehe da (beim ersten versuch) kam eine dame ans telefon und stornierte mit meiner nummer den dienst...sie sagte ich bekomme eine sms zugeschickt...mal schauen....


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,
ich bzw. mein Sohn hat das selbe Problem.Wir haben für ihn ein Prepaid-Handy(falls in der Schule mal was ist etc.) gekauft und seit 2 Monaten werden 2,99 € von der Nummer 1232111 abgebucht,was mir leider erst gestern aufgefallen ist.Hab grad die Nummer 01805788888 angerufen und die Dame die kaum zu verstehen war meine Situation erklärt.Sie kann da natürlich überhaupt nix machen!!! Hab nur gesagt wenn die Sache nicht augenblicklich stoniert wird übergebe ich die Sache meinem Rechtsanwalt !!!!
Bin gespannt was nun passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo an alle Betroffene

ich verstehe eure Verzweiflung ganz gut, ich habe erst nach einem Monat gemerkt, dass es sich um einen fiesen Betrug handelt und damit fast über 50euro verloren, die ich natürlich bezahlen muss, denn o2 kann doch nichts dafür. echt ein witz ist die ganze Sache für mich. ich habe heute die celldorado service angerufen und das Abo sofort gekündigt und als ich nach einer Rechnung verlangt habe und mit einer Anzeige gedroht habe, habe ich nur gehört, dass ich das Recht dafür habe und die Rechnungsausstellung nicht möglich ist-echt frech. also die Sache landet 100% beim Anwalt und hoffe nur das Geld wieder zu bekommen

euch auch viel Glück


----------



## Teleton (23 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 50euro verloren, die ich natürlich bezahlen muss, denn o2 kann doch nichts dafür.


Natürlich kann O2 was dafür! Niemand hat O2 gezwungen für den Anbieter den Forderungseinzug zu betreiben. O2 bekommt halt einen saftiges Stück vom Kuchen. Abgesehen davon könnten die natürlich auch jederzeit den Einzug der Fremdforderung einstellen, dann müßte sich der Dienstanbieter halt selbst drum kümmern. Geht aber zu Lasten des eigenen Gewinnanteils. Deshalb behaupten die Mobilfunker immer: "Bei uns müssen Sie zahlen, bei berechtigten Einwendungen holen Sie es sich beim Drittanbieter wieder". 
Ist natürlich im Hinblick auf §404 BGB Unsinn.


			
				§404 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schuldner kann dem neuen Gläubiger die Einwendungen entgegensetzen, die zur Zeit der Abtretung der Forderung gegen den bisherigen Gläubiger begründet waren.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Auch ich wurde vertraglich unwissentlich in ein Abo verwickelt.
Man sagte mir, dass kann durch die Nutzung von Facebook und IQ Tests im Internet 
erfolgt sein.

Die Kündigung dieses dubiosen Vertrags läuft nicht über den eigenen Mobilfunkanbieter (O2), sondern über die Rufnummer 030896779638.

Der entstandene Schaden ist allerdings selbst zu tragen, was mich sehr ärgert.

Um uns vor diesen missbrauchsanfälligen Vertragsabschlüssen und Klauseln zu schützen, sollten wir unsere Datenschutzrechte und den Verbraucherschutz in Telekommunikationsfällen stärker einfordern. Sei es lokal oder auf Bundesebene.

Die Bundesnetzagentur (Bonn: 0228140) hat ein eigenes Referendat namens 512: Verfolgung des Missbrauchs und Spam in TK Fällen. Am besten ist, jeder von uns wendet sich mit einem kurzen Schreiben an diese Abteilung, um die Rechte von Verbrauchern und die Kontrolle durch Behörden stärker einzufordern!!!!

Deutschland ist, was den Verbraucherschutz angehet, wirklich hinter dem Mond...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Das ist voll die geldabzockerei. Als ich mein abo kündigen wollte hat die frau die drann war noch gefragt :,, Ist irgendwas schlimmes dadrann?" Ich glaube die wollte es noch im letzten moment verhindern das ich es kündige. Solche schweine!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo , ich habe auch das gleiche Problem , mir wurde den folgende Nummer 01805788888 gegeben , wo man anrufen muss um die Abo zu stornieren , aber leider kommt niemand an ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo an alle Betroffenen!

ich habe/hatte das gleiche problem mit diesem Abo zudem habe ich einen handyvertrag,aber bei mir handelt es sich zur zeit "nur" um 35EUR.....naja jedenfalls habe ich um das zu stoppen auch eine SMS mit STOP an die 77200 geschickt,aber mir war das zu unsicher,deswegen habe ich auf der seite von celldorado diese nummer 01805010366 angerufen u mich mit einem mitarbeiter verbinden lassen (im menü war das die 2,meine ich),da ich wirklich mit jemandem reden wollte....nun ich bekam eine hilfsbereite dame dran und dort konnte ich meine bekannte story erläutern,sie stornierte sofort mein Abo,ich bekam sogar eine bestätigungs-sms,wo lustigerweise neben der bestätigung auch wieder ne kleine minifalle eingebaut ist,aber wenn man darauf dann nicht mehr antwortet ist alles klar....ich hoffe es jedenfalls,so gesehen erstmal abwarten,was die nächste rechnung sagt,da ich ja auch eine kuriose sms bekommen hab,wo mir mitgeteilt wurde,dass ich jetzt 50EUR bezahlt hätte und dann noch auf die seite von celldorado verwiesen hat.......
achja zu guter schluss wurde mir noch folgende email-addresse gegeben,um meine zahlung rückgeltend machen zu können : [email protected]
da muss man aber auch einen grund für die rückforderung nennen usw u wichtig handynr nicht vergessen,damit die wissen um wen sich das handelt

ich bin diese schritte gegangen u hoffe endlich mit der sache durch zu sein
mir war diese scheisse eine lehre!!!

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

SORRY_SORRY_SORRY-----> die mailaddresse lautet: [email protected]
oder                                                                   [email protected]


----------



## Jenni (29 April 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen,
habe vor einer Woche meine Handyrechnung bekommen und entdeckt das dort die 3United mit nem Abo auftaucht. Hatte mich bisher zwar gewundert warum ich jeden 2ten Tag ne SMS bekomme-dachte das ist einfach nur Werbung- das die aber jedes mal 2,60 Euro kostete haute mich dann von den Socken. Vor allen da ich nie ein Abo bestellt habe. Das ganze läuft nun schon üer einen Monat! 
Versuche nun seit einer Woche zu kündigen und habe diverse Anrufe bei 2 verschiedenen Nummern hinter mir. o2 gab mir die Hotline 0180 5788888, dort garantierte man mir ein Storno und einen Rückruf -was nie passierte. dann hab ich eine Mail an [email protected] geschickt mit der Bitte um Bestätigung des Stornos, nichts passierte. Gestern rief ich bei der Nummer 030 896779638 an und die Frau dort sagte mir das nur unter dieser Nummer die Möglichkeit einer Stornierung besteht - innerhalb von 48 Std. soll ich nun eine SMS erhalten mit der Bestätigung. Bin gespannt! 
Habe zusätzlich mit der Rechtsberatung des Verbraucherschutz gesprochen. Diese sagte mir ich solle von der Handyrechnung die Mehrwertdienste abziehen und nicht bezahlen - da ich dieses Abo nicht bestellt habe und nicht wollte, bzw. wußte das es überhaupt eines ist.
Wenn dann 3United sich an mich wenden sollte, wegen nicht bezahlten (ungewollten) Diensten werde ich mich wieder mit der Verbaucherzentrale kurzschließen. Ist zwar ein mühsamer Weg - aber meines Erachtens von Nöten. Denen muß das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Gruß Jenni


----------



## Amarok (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Achtung, dieses untergeschobene Abo tarnt sich auch auf Facebook als angeblicher IQ-Test. Es sammelt Bilder und Daten Deiner Freunde und erstellt daraus eine Art Banner. Das in 3pt-Schrift Grau auf Grau geschriebene Wort "Werbung" fällt natürlich erst mal auf den dritten Blick auf. Nach drei Seiten, wo es einen Countdown mit (dummen) Fragen gibt, soll man seine Handynummer unter Zeitdruck eingeben - zack, gibt's ein Abo per SMS. Dass man dabei willentlich die AGB's gelesen oder gar akzeptiert hätte, ist natürlich nicht der Fall, und das Kleingedruckte mit Preisen und Abo und dergleichen ist in einem zunächst unsichtbaren Bereich tief unter der Seite versteckt.
Ganz klar [.......], ich habe heute diese 030-Nummer angerufen und um Storno gebeten, gleichzeitig aber auch gedroht, demnächst Post vom Anwalt kommen zu lassen - denn die (österreichische) Dame meinte doch allen Ernstes: "Ich storniere Ihr Abo, aber es könnte sein, dass sie wieder eine SMS bekommen, wenn Sie Ihre Handynummer irgendwo aktivieren". Und ich meinte nur: "Sollte ich jemals noch irgendwann eine SMS von 77200, haben Sie eine Klage am Hals wegen Betruges". Das ist es nämlich.
Gottseidank habe ich Prepaid, ich kann immer noch für 10 EUR mir eine neue Nummer holen, wenn der Scheiß nicht aufhören sollte... So richtig glaube ich nämlich noch nicht an ein Ende dieses Spuks.

Beste Grüße von
Jens


----------



## Ramone (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Meine Frau ist leider auch auf diesen Schwindel reingefallen. Für die Abrechnung bei O2 vom letzten Monat standen 35 Euro für diesen Service zu Buche. Die kommende Abrechnung wird auch wohl noch einige Euronen ausweisen. 

Habe die wie hier im Thread empfohlene SMS mit "STOPP" an die 7200 geschickt, SMS kam sofort zurück das der Service gekündigt wurde. Bisher sind auch keine weiteren SMS auf der Nummer von meiner naiv.... ähm besseren Hälfte angekommen. 

Kleiner Tip am Rande. Bei O2 darauf bestehen das man auf keinen Fall diesen Service gebucht hat. Wenn man Glück hat kommt einen O2 auf Kulanzbasis ein bischen entgegen. 
Habe ich mir zumindest sagen lassen, bei mir ist das natürlich nicht der Fall gewesen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen,
Mir ist dasselbe passiert ,wie oben geschildert ,mit facebook. Ich habe dann einfach meinen provider angerufen und diese Dienste sperren lassen, sowie eine sms mit "Stopp" an die besagte Nummer gesendet . Ich denke ,dass nun dieser Mist aufgehört hat. Mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hier könnt ihr euch direkt abmelden

[noparse]http://www.celldorado.com/DE/contact.php[/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Celldorado taucht übrigens offenbar im Zusammenhang mit Beschwerden wegen eines IQ-tests bei facebook in Südafrika auf
Customer Service | Hellopeter.com | Celldorado - Celldorado Complaint - Customer Service Report

und auch wenn Südafrika weit weg ist: Das Spiel ist genau das gleiche wie hierzulande - Vodafone verweist auf eine südafrikanische Firma und die schreibt:


> The company responsible for the charges on your cellphone account is Celldorado (otherwise known as Blinck). We are only their Service Provider in South Africa.


jeder kassiert mit, keiner ist schuld 

Die "Vermarktung" sozialer Netzwerke war bei den einschlägigen Meetings der "innovativen" Anbieter 2008 das Top-Thema und die Auswirkungen sind stark steigende Beschwerden. Das war zu befürchten!


----------



## Unregistered (13 Mai 2009)

I am P.  L.  N. 
Please stop sending sms to my O2 mobile (0176622****).
I also want to deregister from Abo 77200/3United.

Thanking you

With regards,


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo, 

habe heute diese adresse herausgefunden vllt hilft das ja dem ein oder anderen weiter 

3 united 
wexstr. 26
20355 hamburg

ich werde sofort ein schönes schreiben aufsetzen und da mal hin schicken.

mein handy anbieter meint können wir nicht dafür sie haben sich irgendwo eingewählt.... so ein mist ich werde den vertrag kündigen aber leider ist es ja so das auch andere anbieter genau das selbe machen und sagen und schön bei der ganzen sache mitverdienen....

viel glück euch allen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ach hab noch was vergessen hier noch eine email adresse 

[email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo, bin heute auch bei facebook fast in die [......] geraten...
Gelockt wurde man mit einem plötzlich auftauchenden Gewinnspiel, bei welchem man ein I-Phone gewinnen sollte. Ich habe das Ganze auch nicht durch Eingabe der "Bezahlcodes" bestätigt, aber nachdem ich hier im Forum die Beiträge gelesen habe, dachte ich mir sicher ist sicher und habe unter der Berlinernummer angerufen. Am Apparat war ein Mann mit österreicher Akzent. Ich habe Ihm gesagt, das ich das Ganze nicht durch Eingabe des Codes bestätigt habe und ich diesen Dienst auch nicht in Anspruch nehmen wolle. Ich drohte Ihm, dass wenn mir von dieser Firma etwas abbgebucht würde, ich Strafanzeige stellen würde. Er meinte: "Na, dass können Sie gerne tun..." Ich habe ihm mit Nachdruck zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich diesen Dienst nicht in Anspruch nehme wolle und das Ganze vorsorglich sofort storniere. Ich musste ihm noch meine Handynummer sowie meine Email Adresse durchgeben und er meinte, er würde das Ganze weiterleiten. 

Eben habe ich dann Gott sei Dank, eine Bestätigungs SmS sowie eine Email erhalten mit dem Wortlaut:"Werter Kunde! Ihr SMS-Dienst bei Blick.com/77200 wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung storniert. Mit freundlichen Grüßen..." "Werter Kunde"?  Weder war ich Kunde, noch will ich jemals Kunde werden..

Durch mein schnelles handeln, sind mir Gott sei Dank keine Kosten entstanden.

Also, besser vorsorglich in Berlin anrufen, auch wenn man das Ganze auch nicht durch Eingabe des "Bezahlcodes" bestätigt hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eben habe ich dann Gott sei Dank, eine Bestätigungs SmS sowie eine Email erhalten mit dem Wortlaut:"Werter Kunde! Ihr SMS-Dienst bei Blick.com/77200 wurde mit sofortiger Wirkung storniert.


wirklich blick.com?
nicht blinck.com? oder was anderes? Bitte um Klärung...

Mal als Erinnerung... Vundo&Celldorado

Man kennt diese Firmen weltweit. Auch bei der EU-Kommission
http://www.the-scream.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=220739#post220739


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo!
Meine Tochter hatte auch Probleme mit 3United.Nichts bestellt oder abonniert, aber dauernd die Nachricht das 2,99 € abgezogen werden. Dann mit der Rechnung von Base 17,90€ abgezogen. Bei Base um Rat gefragt, Tel.-Nr. bekommen, angerufen, Lage geschildert, das nix bestellt usw., von dort eine Kündigungsbestätigung per Mail bekommen von:
[email protected] 

(eigentlich kann man ja nur kündigen was man bestellt, gekauft, abonniert oder sonstwas hat!). Habe dann die Sache in die Hand genommen, dort hingemailt, obwohl in der Mail stand man solle sich an irgendeine Firma mit Namen "celldorado" wenden. Habe denen gemailt, dass ich im Auftrag meiner Tochter handele und habe die umgehende Rückerstattung der 17,90 gefordert, mit Öffentlichkeit gedroht (kenne da jemanden bei einem Fernsehsender, die Zuschauern bei Problemen helfen und das dann im Fernsehen zeigen).

Tja, was soll ich sagen, gleich am nächsten Tag bekam ich eine Mail aus Austria mit folgender Nachricht:

"Da es bei der Anmeldung für den SMS-Dienst Blinck.com/77200  celldorado.com zu einem technischen Problem kam, und somit nicht über Abmeldemöglichkeiten und Kosten informiert wurde, würden wir Ihnen bzw. Ihrer Tochter die angefallenen Kosten für den SMS-Dienst rückerstatten.

Um die Rücküberweisung vornehmen zu können benötigen wir folgende Daten von Ihnen..."


Hier ist der Absender der Mail:

mobile messaging solutions (mms) GmbH
Hasnerstrasse - 123 | 1160 Vienna | Austria
T       +43 (1) 595 58 05-516
F       +43 (1) 595 58 05-513
E      [email protected]
FN   164701h / FG Wien


Mein Resümee: Wehrt Euch Leute, lasst Euch von den Abzockern nicht über den Tisch ziehen!


Mal gespannt, ob das Geld auch problemlos überwiesen wird, wenn nicht..: - Hallo liebe Fa. 3United, Ihr lest hier doch bestimmt mit, oder? - ....tja, darauf wartet eigentlich mein Bekannter vom Sender, der würde nämlich sehr gerne aktiv werden.....


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hi ich hab direkt die Sms mit Stop wieder an die 77200 gesendet....

hab auch ne Sms zurück bekommen dass, das Abo stoppt ist ...

Und trotzdem kam ne Stunde später ne Sms mit "Iphone music" die direkt aufs Internet verlinkt....

muss ich jetzt für jede Sms die kommt zahlen ????????????????????????????


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*hallo*

Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem wie alle hier. Habe eben an celldorado eine email geschrieben. Kurz daraufhin haben Sir mir zurück geschrieben und mir eine Referenznummer geschickt. Was muss ich mit dieser Nummer machen? Und was ist das eigetnlich? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre sehr wichtig

Mfg Esmer


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich einiges ausprobiert habe, hier nun eine gute Lösung. Die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen sagen aus: 'Ganz allgemein kann der Erhalt von Informationen über den SMS-Dienst durch die Versendung einer SMS-Nachricht unterbrochen werden, in der zunächst Ihr Passwort genannt wird, d.h. Sie senden Ihren Zugangscode, gefolgt von einer Leerstelle und dem Wort STOP oder sonstigen Angaben, die auf den Sites genannt werden. Diese Nachricht können Sie an die Kurznummer (den „Short Code“), die Sie für den Zugang nutzen, senden. So können Sie etwa die Nachricht ZOO STOP (zur Beendigung des Zoo-Dienstes) an die entsprechende Kurznummer senden; sofort nach Erhalt der Nachricht wird dieser Dienst beendet.'

Da die meinsten wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ihren Zugangscode kennen (so wie ich), habe ich eine Mail verschickt. Die findet man unter:

::::: Celldorado.com :::::

Dort die Handynummer rein und dann bekommt man sofort danach eine SMS mit der Abmeldung und mit neuer Werbung inklusive!

Denn mal noch n schönen Tag!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie alle hier in diesem Forum.

Heute Morgen habe ich eine Email an Celldorado geschickt, damit die das Abo kündigen.

Die haben mir kurz darauf zurück geschrieben und eine Referenznummer geschickt.

Was ist eine Referenznummer und was soll ich mit dieser Nummer machen?

Hat da jemand Ahnung, wäre echt superlieb!

Mfg Esmer


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ja hallo ihr alle, macht euch einfach mal den spa´und ruft unter der folgenden nummer an
> 01805 010366
> dann wird euer abo gelöscht und ihr bekommt auch eine bestätigung auf euer Handy
> 
> versuchts einfach mal, ich habs auch grad gemacht und werd sehen was jetzt passiert. ich meld mich nochmal wenns geklappt hat.




Hi. Habe bei die nummer angerufen. Hat geklappt, habe die naechten tag ein sms gekriegt.... " Du bist jetzt von WREAL 70 abgemeldet."

MFG
Dixi


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo!
Ich haber das selbe Problem wie du... Jede woche kommt irgend ein scheis vonwegen sie haben so und so viel Euro verbraucht, obwohl ich mich da nie da angemolden oder regestriert habe und auch nie diesen Link öffne der da steht...!!! Ich finde es ist eine volle abzocke und wie man den scheis stopt weis ich auch nicht weil es kommt auch keine Antwort zurück wenn man an die nummer eine SMS schickt!!!
Lg. Alex


Diskomietze schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Handyrechnung wiedermal die gleiche Nummer wie bereits letzten Monat aufzeigt. Allerdings kann man nicht antworten und komisch kommt mir das ganze eh schon vor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

*Hier kann man das Abo löschen?!!!*

Hallo zusammen

Auch ich werde von diesem SMS-Abo tracktiert und habe nun entnervt bei meinem Anbieter O2 angerufen, von dort hat man mir eine Telefonnummer herausgesucht, über die man dieses Abo löschen könnte.

Habe sofort dort angerufen, dort ging eine Dame ans Telefon und die bat ich um sofortiges Storno dieses Abo`s

Sie fragte mich nach meiner Mobilfunknummer und erklärte mir, ich würde in wenigen Minuten eine SMS mit meiner Abmeldung bekommen!

Tatsächlich bekam ich eine SMS, mit folgendem Wortlaut: Du bist jetzt von WLOVE abgemeldet (Wieso WLOVE???), naja egal, weiter stand da ANTWORTE WIN und gewinne ein Iphone bis zum 1. Juli 2009. Es gelten die gleichen Bedingungen.


ANTWORTET JA NICHT!!!!!!!!!!!! Könnte sonst gleich das nächste Abo sein?!!!!!

Die Rufnummer die ich gewählt habe, lautet:

01805-788888


Ich hoffe damit diesen Drecksanbieter endlich los zu sein, falls nicht.........hab ich wohl wieder ins Klo gegriffen!

Falls jemand neues weiß und/oder mehr erfahren hat bitte ich um Tips und Infos an meine Mailadresse
[.......]


Hoffe jedoch allen hier geholfen zu haben!

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo zusammen,

mir sit grad das selbe passiert - bei facebook iq-test gemacht und gedankenlos im anschluß meine nummer angegeben......was passiert jetzt?? die firma nennt sich celldorado , habe vesucht mich gleich wieder abzumelden, doch die STP Nummer sowie das abmeldeformular funken nicht!!!!! ist celldorado die gleiche organisation --> United

danke!!
lg silvia


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

3united ist das gleiche wie celldorado oder mms (mobile message solutions). Ich bin auch über Facebook in die Abofalle getappt. Aber STOP an 77200 hat das Ganze beendet. Nach einem Telefonat mit o2 habe ich jetzt zumindest die aktuelle Rechnung zurückgehen lassen, den Rest hole ich mir direkt von 3united.
Dazu habe ich Strafanzeige wegen Betrugs gestellt und die Bundesnetzagentur eingeschaltet. Sollte ich in 7 Tagen mein Geld von 3united nicht bekommen haben, werde ich eine negative Feststellungsklage einreichen. Damit muss 3united beweisen, dass sie rechtmäßig an mein Geld wollen. Das werden die natürlich nicht hinkriegen... Dann besorge ich mir einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid und hole mir das Geld selbst. Ich sage hier bescheid, wenn ich was Neues weiß.
Scheiß viel Arbeit wegen so ein paar Abzockern, aber ich sehe nicht  ein, denen auch nur einen Euro zu bezahlen. Und nur wenn man sich wehrt, werden solche Machenschaften beendet.


----------



## Stoyan (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Kannst Du uns ein paar Vorlagen geben. Dann hast Du die Arbeit gleich für das Allgemeinwohl getan. 

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar!

Gruß!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Alles klar, hier noch mal die Infos und links dazu. Hier kann man online eine Strafanzeige stellen (einfach das jeweilige Bundesland anklicken und den Vordruck ausfüllen): 

https://www.berlin.de/polizei/internetwache/indexmitc.php

Und hier gibt es den Vordruck von der Bundesnetzagentur (ausfüllen, ausdrucken, abschicken):

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16415.pdf

Eine negative Feststellungsklage stellt man beim jeweiligen Landgericht, einen Mahnbescheid zum gerichtlichen Eintreiben seines Geldes kann man auch online stellen (dafür muss man allerdings erst mal 23,- vorstrecken, die man sich aber vom Antragsgegner wiederholen kann. Die Summe kann man gleich mit in die Forderung eintragen). Bundesland auswählen, ausfüllen, abschicken:

https://www.online-mahnantrag.de/omahn/Mahnantrag?_ts=9746020-1244383946362&Command=start

Die Adresse von 3united ist:

3united Deutschland GmbH
Wexstraße 26
20355 Hamburg

Wenn man diese Adresse anschreibt, kommt Antwort aus Österreich:

mms mobile message solutions 
Hasnerstraße 123 
A-1160 Wien

Aber zumindest scheint die erste Adresse zu stimmen, Mahnbescheide und Anzeige werden also wohl ankommen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo!!!
Ich bin so sauer im moment. Aber endlich weis ich wer mir dieseBlöden push sms sendet und wo mein geld hin geht von meinen handyaufladungen.
Habe mich gleich bei celldorado.com eingelogt um zu schauen wo ich kontakt auf nehmen kann und da habe ich dann bei dieser Telefonnummer angerufen. Ich soll da bei einem Lovetest mitgemacht haben, so ein Blötsinn, ich war noch nie auf dieser Seite und Lovetest wofür sollte ich sowas überhaupt gemacht haben. Ist doch alles [.....]
Naja als ich mit dieser Frau dieskutiert habe am Telefon, kam eine sms das mein Dienst nun gekündigt ist. Nur mich ärgert es dermaßen das ich schon 50€ an die verloren habe und frag mich wie ich das geld wieder zurück bekommen könnte?
Hat da vieleicht wer eine idee oder sogar ne lösung?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo!!!

Ich habe schon ganz lange das abo. nun weiß ich nicht wie ich das kündige. hab einen vertrag und muss jeden monat ca 40 euro zahlen. und das haut meine rechnung richtig in die höhe. weiß jemand wie ich das wieder kündigen kann????
HIIIILLLFFEEEE!!!!
das war irgendwie sowas von wegen 20 euro maonatlich und 250 sms im monat.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo!!!

Ich hatte das auch. allerdings durch selbstverschulden.
jetzt habe ich eine nummer gefunden und die haben das für mich geregelt!!!
die nummer ist:  01805-788888

Viel erfolg!!!


----------



## DagisBruder (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hi! Meine Sister ist auch Opfer der Masche geworden, hier der Werdegang:

ob sie sich irgendwo angemeldet hat - keine Ahnung, sie bekam zwischendurch jedoch einwortige SMS wie z.B.: 
sweet 
sexy

sowas in der art, hat sie leider GELÖSCHT!
Vor zwei Monaten bekam sie auf der Rechnung unter dem Punkt "Mehrwertdienste", den sie nicht sah bzw wg. dem kleinen Betrag nicht auffiehl. Diesem Monat wurde es mehr:

Problem an der Sache - da stand nix. Weder wer es war noch für welchen Dienst...
siehe: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6488/misth.jpg

Mobilcom / Debitel angerufen. Hab da folgende Infos bekommen:

1. Anruf bei Mobilcom
Dahinter wären 

mobile messaging  solution
werftstraße 26
20355 hamburg

01805788888
040-55550330

[email protected]
[email protected]

2. Die 01805788888 angerufen (weiß der Geier was die kostet - konnte mir die Dame der Nummer auch net sagen )

Sie bräuchte die Mehrwertdienst Nummer oder sowas.
Ohne diese KEINE sperrung / kündigung

3. Anruf bei Mobilcom

Ne da ist nix, sie könnte mir aber die generellen Servicenummern von dem 3united geben die sie haben:

30123
33555
33633
33883
34445
43334
44244
44400
44500
44600
55885
60100
60160
60200
66336
66446
68000
70300
70370
70670
77200
77539
87822
88110
88550
88866
88888
99222

4. Die 0180 angerufen:
Nö das würde sie nicht machen wollen, die 28 Nummern jeweils zu sperren...
Sie bräuchte die richtige Nummer von der die SMS kommen...

5. Bei Mobilcom erfahre ich nur dass die noch eine "Produkt ID" dort stehen haben,
3PO2S oder 3PNULLS2 (sie konnte mir nicht sagen ob es ein Ohhh oder eine Null ist!)

6. Bei 0180 angerufen, Nummer genannt und die wollte auf ein Mal nicht mehr meine Daten haben. Sie meinte es wäre somit OK und in 24h sollte eine SMS folgen mit der Kündigungsbestätigung!

7. Abwarten und meine gegenwärtige Stimmung:
http://i2.pinger.pl/pgr83/3eaf23a20016c8a54a1f4ab3/fuuuuuuu.png

Ich könnte echt kotzen, warum studiere ich eigentlich Informatik. So kann man doch viel einfacher Kohle machen...

Halte euch aufm laufenden!

cu 
DagisBruder


----------



## Chrissi2012 (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo an alle.

Ich bin heute beim Erhalt meiner Handyrechnung aus allen Wolken gefallen, zumal ich innerhalb einer halben Stunde nach anklicken dieser Sch...... diese SMS mit STOPP an die Nummer 77200 geschickt habe!!!

Ein Hoch auf O2, dass sie mir sofort eine Gutschrift über 40 € gegeben haben (die Rechnung für die "Mehrwertdienste" beläuft sich auf 35 €!!!!!

Unter der Telefon-Nr. : 01805-7 88 88 8 kann man die eigene Handynummer für diesen SMS-Quatsch wohl sperren lassen - hab ich gemacht und bekam soeben dennoch wieder eine SMS - scheinbar dauert selbst die Sperre 48 Stunden.

Was kommt nun noch, frage ich mich!? Da wird einem die Lust am Internet aber ganz schön vermiest auf Dauer - erst opendownload und jetzt das...


----------



## Dagisbruder (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Wie hast du die 40€ zurückbekommen? Sind auch bei O2 auch wenn bei Debitel...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hat keiner einen Anwalt/ Rechtsschutz um mal gegen diese Machenschaften vorzugehen?
Das ist doch alles Rechtswidrig die gehören hinter Schloss und Riegel.

Hatte vor 6 Wochen die Sperr -Hotline angerufen und alles Sperren lassen, jetzt hat mir 3 United schon wieder was abgebucht und ich seh es net mal auf der Rechnung nur das mir Geld fehlt das ich nicht ausgegeben hab. Ich hab wissentlich nie einen Vertrag abgeschloßen.

Ich hab sooo einen Hals.... :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo alle zusammen.
Also, ich bekomme seit fast einem halben Jahr immerwieder diese SMSen von 77200 und jeden Monat kommt dann eine Info: "Kostenlose Information! Du hast nun 20.00 Euro für diesen Dienst verbraucht! Abmelden? Sende STOP" Ich habe bereits mehrmals STOP zurückgeschickt aber das Abo hört einfach nicht auf. Gerne wüsste ich auch, wie ich überhaupt zu diesem Abo gekommen bin, da ich auch nichts abgeschlossen habe. 
Also, STOP senden bringt nicht viel... aber wie bringe ich dieses Abo wirklich zum stoppen? Mittlerweile habe ich bestimmt schon 100€ an diesem Dienst verloren und die will ich zurück haben!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Teleton schrieb:


> Natürlich kann O2 was dafür! Niemand hat O2 gezwungen für den Anbieter den Forderungseinzug zu betreiben. O2 bekommt halt einen saftiges Stück vom Kuchen. Abgesehen davon könnten die natürlich auch jederzeit den Einzug der Fremdforderung einstellen, dann müßte sich der Dienstanbieter halt selbst drum kümmern. Geht aber zu Lasten des eigenen Gewinnanteils. Deshalb behaupten die Mobilfunker immer: "Bei uns müssen Sie zahlen, bei berechtigten Einwendungen holen Sie es sich beim Drittanbieter wieder".
> Ist natürlich im Hinblick auf §404 BGB Unsinn.




Mir ist es so gegangen mit dem IQ Test von Simiq Mobile, was über Facebook gelaufen ist. Ich habe hier auch nie etwas bestätigt usw. und trotzdem haben die Abgebucht wie die Weltmeister und Orange ist so blöd und lässt sich vor deren Karren spannen bzw. profitiert genug davon dass sie das unsaubere Spiel mitspielen, eine andere Erklärung habe ich dafür nicht. Hat das mit Facebook und dem IQ-Test auch jemand erlebt. Wird da nicht auch auf andere namentlich oder mit Bild verwiesen als ob die auch den Test gemacht hätten und es damit "sauberer" erscheint? Ich werde jedenfalls zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten, umso mehr ich aber in der Hand habe umso besser.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hi!

ich habe das gleiche problem seit drei monaten (SMS Abo 77200/3United) 
und habe gerade unter dieser rufnummer 01805788888 es sperren lassen ud bekomme in den nächsten 24 oder 48 stunden eine nachicht das es bestättigt wurde ich weiss nicht ob es wirklich was bringt aber versucht es mal.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

aslo ich bins wieder ich habe heute die bestätigung per sms für die sperrung bekommen unter der ober genannten nummer habe seit dem auch keine sms mehr bekommen diese leute sind nur von mo-fr bis 17.30 erreichbar


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo zusammen

bin auch ein opfer von 3 united geworden. habe dank diesem forum diese berühmte stopp sms geschrieben und seit 2 tagen kamen keine "dienstmitteilungen" mehr, aber bin noch skeptisch ob es tatsächlich funtioniert hat. o2 möchte nun dass ich den ganzen rechnungsbetrag zahle, obwohl mir ein kundenbetreuer noch versichert hat, die rechnungsabteilung hätte bestimmt verständnis dafür, dass ich nur das zahle, was an o2 geht. aber die waren nicht grade freundlich, haben sogar gemeint sie hätten mir das geld ja schon ausgelegt und das für mich gezahlt und wollen es nun von mir zurück und nein sie wissen natürlich auch nicht dass 3 united eine abzocke firma ist. sie haben ja damit auch nichts zu tun. 

ich werde gegen 3 united klagen weil ich nicht einsehe irgendwelchen [........] geld in den rachen zu stecken! so geht das nicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hilft es vlt auch wenn man einfach seine SIM Karte "zerstört" un die Nummer nicht mehr vergeben ist können diese leute eigentlich auch keine geld mehr abbuchen o.ä. ...und eine neue sich zulegt .??????


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo, mein Freund hat genau das selbe Problem. Angeblich haben wir unsere Telefonnummer im Internet auf denen ihrer Homepage eingegeben, und dann 2 mal eine Registrierungsmail bekommen, was natürlich auch nicht stimmt. Der Typ am Telefon fragte mich noch, warum ich so böse sei am Telefon. Der spinnt doch total. Auf mein Drängen hin, weil die alle Daten bis auf die Sekunde aufgeschrieben haben, er möchte mir das doch bitte per Post schicken, dass ich es meinen Anwalt übergeben kann, wollte er immer wieder meine eMail Adresse. Habe sie ihm nicht gegeben und er fragte mich allen ernstes Warum? Habe ihm dann auch gesagt, dass ich [.......] so etwas nicht gebe, wer weiß was die dann damit machen und er sagte nur: Was glauben Sie denn, wer wir sind? Bei o2 wurde mir ebenfalls bestätigt, dass die das nur komplett abrechnen können, aber ich habe jetzt per Fax um Minderung der Rechnung gebeten, und wenn die sich hinter solch dubiosen Machenschaften mit "verstecken" frei nach dem Motto "o2 can do" dann werde ich ebenfalls meinen Vertrag bei denen kündigen "frei nach dem Motto "I can do it too". Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo,

ich habe auch das Problem mit diesem Sms Abo 77200/3 United. Jede Sms kostet mich 2,51€. Mir wurden bereits ca. 27 €*in Rechnung gestellt.
Ich weiss auch nicht wie dieses Abo zustande gekommen ist. Ich habe bei meinem Provider angerufen und die haben mir die Nummer: 01805-7 88 888 gegeben. Ich habe dort mehrmals angerufen. Irgendwann hatte ich eine sehr unfreundliche Dame am Telefon und anscheinend wird das Abo storniert. Die Dame konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wann ich das Abo angeschlossen habe . Warte auf die nächste Rechnung.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe am Anfang dieses Jahres auch Problem mit 3 United gehabt. Danach habe ich mich sowohl bei 3 United als auch bei O2 beschwert. Nach langzeitigem Prozess habe ich jetzt das Geld komplett von O2 zurück bekommen. Was man auf jeden Fall machen soll:
1. bei 3 United sofort abmelden und direkt per Fax beschweren und die Firma drohen, anzuzeigen.

2. Einzugsermäßitigung von deinem Handyanbieter abziehen, überweise die tatsächlich entehenden Kosten (durch T-mobile oder O2 etc entstehende Kosten)

3. Deinem Handyanbieter mitteilen, dass du verweigerst, die Kosten von 3 United zu zahlen und den Handyanbieter warnen, dass sie solcher Abzocker nicht unterstützen soll.

4. eine Anzeige gegen 3 United bei Bundesnetzangentur (www.bundesnetzangentur.de [email protected], dort gibts Formular herunterzuladen) vorliegen - das muss du UNBEDINGT machen!!! - Die Antwort von Bundesnetzagentur hat sehr gut gewirkt, sowohl bei 3 United als auch bei O2

5. verweigern alle Mahnungen und Inkasso Briefe von deinen Anbieter zu zahlen bis die diesen falsch gebuchten Betrag komplett zu erstatten 

Die sämtliche Briefe und die Antwort von Bundesnetzagentur stehe ich Euch gerne zur Verfügungen. Bei Bedarf bitte mailen an  [ edit ]@gmail.com


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Moin,

heut morgen hatte ich 2 SMS bekommen von 77200...

Ich sollte doch meine PIN ne 5 stellige Zahl die in der SMS stand an die 77200 schicken und dann würde ich meinen IQ-Test zugesendet bekommen....

Ich hab diese SMS gelöscht weil ich nie dort wat gemacht habe...

Habe gleich bei o2 meinen Kontocheck gemacht ob irgendwas, von meiner Pre-Paid-Karte, abgebucht wurde, aber zum Glück nicht.

gruss aus HH


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Huhu,

habe gerade das gleiche Problem. Welches Formular muss man runterladen, bei der Bundesnetzwerkagentur`?

Ich habe seit zwei Monaten das Problem... bin bei facebook reingefallen.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ich auch bei FB ( was hilft denn jetzt?? hier werden immer nur die tipps gegeben,aber niemand sagt was wirklich geholfen hat!! alle mails die ich bisher an diese firma gesendet habe sind als error zurückgekommen!! das gibts gar nicht schweinerei!! habe bei meinem anbieter schon gedroht wenn die mir die kosten in rechnung stelle,dass ich meinen anwalt einschalte!! mal schaun!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,

meine Frau hat soeben ohne das wir im Internet irgendwelche Handynummern eingegeben haben eine SMS von der obigen Stelle bekommen. 3,99 wurden auch sofort abgebucht, da anschließend die SMS von Vodafone kam das der kontostand unter 1 EUR wäre. 

Was heißt 77200 / 3 -> /3 bei uns steht nur 77200 als Absender.
Ist das nun United oder Celldorado? 

Gibt es auch leute die weder bei ebay auf nen Werbebanner oder bei Facebook einen Test gemacht haben und trotzdem sowas bekommen?

Haben die Mails an Celldorado.com die gleiche Wirkung wie die STOPP SMS ? 
(Ist das abo bei den Opfern die Kontakt formular benutzt haben auch beendet?)

Wie siehts mit den Anzeigen bei Polizei und Netzagentur aus?
Hat man einen langwierigen Prozess vor sich? 

Und Leute, wenn jeder nur hier rein schreibt das er reingefallen ist und nicht was er erreicht hat, kommen wir nicht weiter. 

Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

also hab gerade mit o2 telefoniert und die haben mir nur die daten der firma gegeben
email

[email protected]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

3united

wexstr.26

20355 hamburg

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

01805788888

14ct.

mobile ,-69

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

desweiteren habe ich eine gutschrifft von insgesammt 75 euro bekommen und hab dann mal weiter im netzt gesucht ob ich das ABO schnell kündigen kann da O2 nichts an dem ABO machen kann die wissen das das abzocke ist aber die Jenigen im CALLCENTER können da ja auch nichts gegen machen hab immerhin ne Gutschrifft von 75 EURO naja wieter gesucht und dann gelessen das mann eine SMS mit dem Inhalt  ( STOPP ) ganz wichtig mit doppel P an die nummer 77200 schciekn kann und schon kam eine bestätigungs SMS mit dem Inhalt ( du bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet )

ich hoffe es hat mir geholfen und hoffe es hilft euch auch 

ich werde morgen auf jeden fall zur POLIZEI gehen und ne anzeige machen und desweiteren meinen ANWALT einschalten um der sache nach zu gehen denn ich will mein GELD wiederhaben!!!

ALSO macht das selbe denn SO GEHTS NICHT

mfg:

P.s. Ich hoffe es hilft euch


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Diskomietze schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Handyrechnung wiedermal die gleiche Nummer wie bereits letzten Monat aufzeigt. Allerdings kann man nicht antworten und komisch kommt mir das ganze eh schon vor.
> 
> ...



Hallo, habe seit 2 Monaten auch das Prob mitt abo 77200, habe ne sms dort hingeschickt, mit STOP,, dann kam direkt eine sms zurück,,, DU bist jetzt von diesem Dienst abgemeldet,,, bin mal gespannt, ob es so ist, sehe ich ja bei der nächsten Rechnung
Gruss und viel Glück


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Selbes Problem hier mit diesem Liebestest. Bei nachhaken dies bekommen:


---------------


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...




Meine Tochter hat nix bestellt und keine SMS bekommen. Sie hat auch die Handynummer nicht eingetippert (oder sie lügt). Glaub ich also meiner Tochter oder diesem Verbrechersyndikat? 
Das was mich hier am meisten stutzig macht ist, dass das Abo am 22.06. bestellt wurde und am 11.07. gings erst los mit den ersten SMS. Ich bleib da dran, ich will das wissen. Notfalls mit Anzeige gegen unbekannt, damit mein Provider die IP die ich an dem Tag hatte der Staatsanwaltschaft rausrücken muss.

Hab das Handy für Drittanbeiter jetzt sperren lassen. Wieso muss man das erst sperren, die könnten das grad anderstrum machen, man muss es explizit freischalten. Aber da ist wohl nicht genug verdient 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ist ja auch wahnsinn wie seltsam o2 da vorgeht. bei den einen gibts eine gutschrift, bei den anderen kommts zur verhandlung und bei mir haben sie erst einmal mein handy gesperrt. könnten die sich vielleicht auch mal einigen?

der herr, den ich am telefon hatte, weiß übrigens "nichts" vom ruf dieser firma. ganz toll.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> habe gerade das gleiche Problem. Welches Formular muss man runterladen, bei der Bundesnetzwerkagentur`?
> 
> ...




Schau mal hier Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ich hab die gleiche [ edit] !!! und will mich auf jedn fall abmelden,geht aber schwer...hab schon letzten monat 35 euro mehr zahlen müssen und nur wegen diesem ABO bei 77200!!!!

habe eben angerufen und bin gespannt ob das klappt =)


----------



## ich_bin_ein_DAU (10 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,

auch ich bin in die Falle getappt am letzten Samstag und genauso sauer wie ihr. Ich habe besagten IQ Test mitgemacht. Bin einfach auf einer Seite auf die Werbung gestossen, ("welche Zahl sehen sie da?" - ähnlich wie beim Augenarzt) und dann wie intelligent bin ich. Der Seite gefolgt, ein paar recht einfache Fragen beantwortet.

Wollen Sie das Ergebnis, dann schicken wir Ihnen dieses per SMS. Ich hab mich noch kurz gefragt warum per SMS und dann war auch schon die Handynr. eingegeben. Ich habe bisher nirgends meine Handynr. eingegeben. Warum dieses Mal, ich weiß es nicht. Zumal ich genau weiß dass man mit zehn lapidaren Fragen keinen IQ herausfinden kann. Ich habe dann per SMS auch diese Push SMS bekommen. D. h. mein Telefon hat selbsttätig diese Nr. angerufen. 

Ich bin fassungslos. Dass sowas überhaupt technisch möglich ist, hätte ich nicht zu träumen gewagt. Nicht vorzustellen, welchen Unsinn man damiit anfangen könnte wenn so eine Handynr. mal in falsche Hände gelangt.

Nun ich habe soeben bei besagter Berliner Nr. angerufen. Die Leute die da sitzen müssen ja ein dickes Fell haben, die werden ja da wohl ausnahmslos belegt. Es wurde mitgeteilt dass ich in den nächsten 48 Stunden eine Stornomeldung per Mail bekomme.

Bei meinem Handyanbieter ist gerade die Verlängerung des Vertrages aktuell. Ich werde jetzt schriftlich mitteilen, dass keine Verlängerung zu Stande kommt, sollten die Beträge für das SMS Abo und den selbsttätigen Anruf auf der Rechnung bleiben. Mal sehen was passiert.

Ich bin zutiefst erschüttert. Habe ich seit Jahren Erfahrung im Web und bin in der Branche tätig und falle doch auf so einen Mist herein.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Mir ist dies auch passiert - habe nach EUR 20 Rechnung dann auch eine sms mit stop an die 77200 geschickt. Reingefallen bin ich bei Celldorado bei einem vermeintlichen IQ-Test!
Tip: nie im Internet die Handy-Nummer versenden! Auch diese Dienste sperren zu lassen ist eine gute Maßnahme. Gegen die Firma selbst vorzugehen hat wohl leider wenig Sinn.




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mir ist dasselbe passiert ,wie oben geschildert ,mit facebook. Ich habe dann einfach meinen provider angerufen und diese Dienste sperren lassen, sowie eine sms mit "Stopp" an die besagte Nummer gesendet . Ich denke ,dass nun dieser Mist aufgehört hat. Mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo Sisi!Habe heute im Internet ausversehen cellerado.com abonomiert.Meine Handynummer musste Ich auch angeben.Über das Handy habe ich dann auch gleich wieder geküpndigt,was wiefolgt geht:einfach STOP an die 77200 senden.Das hat dann auch funktioniert.Probier es doch mal aus.Viel Glück!!!! Sabine D.


----------



## DAKA (17 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Moin,

das Thema ungewöhnliche Abbuchungen auf der Handyrechnung kenne ich mittlerweile auch. Habe daraufhin den Rechnungssteller angeschrieben (mms) und folgende Antwort erhalten:

Bezugnehmend auf Ihr Mail möchte ich Ihnen den Bestellvorgang bzw. das Vertragsverhältnis kurz aufzeigen. 
Der SMS Dienst wurde auf celldorado.com oder einem dazugehörigen Pop-Up angemeldet. Anschließend wurde ein PIN-Code per SMS an Ihre Rufnummer übermittelt, welcher nach Eingabe dieses PIN-Codes im Internet das Abo startet. 
Im Zuge der Bestellung wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Sparabo aktiviert wird. Diese Information wurde bei der Bestellung, in den AGBs und in einer Info- und Wilkommens-SMS aufgeführt. Ebenfalls wurden Sie über Häufigkeit, Kosten und Abmeldemöglichkeiten informiert. 
Anhand eines Auszugs aus unserer Datenbank möchten wir Ihnen den Bestellvorgang näherbringen: 
2009-07-13 11:20: 
Gib nun Deinen PIN-Code ein: [........] um Dein IQ Test zu empfangen.Info?celldorado.com.(Im WIQ5 Sparabo 2,99EUR/SMS,max.3sms/Woche)Kundigen?STOPan77200 
2009-07-13 11:21: 
Willkommen im WIQ5 Sparabo! Info: www.celldorado.com(2.99EUR/Sms,3SMS/W)Abmelden stop WIQ5 an 77200Help:01805010366 
In ihrem Fall wurde der Code [........] im Internet eingegeben, und daraufhin das Abo aktiviert. 
Da die Anmeldung übers Internet erfolgt, ist es natürlich möglich, die IP-Adresse auslesen zu lassen, um einschränken zu können, von welchem PC die Anmeldung erfolgte. Diese Information liegt aber bei Celldorado/Simiq. 
Ich bitte Sie jedoch sich für weitere Fragen direkt an den Dienstanbieter Celldorado/Simiq zu wenden, da der Vertrag mit Celldorado/Simiq abgeschlossen wurde. Dies betrifft auch Forderungen nach Refundierung. 
(Wir sind technischer Dienstleister und für eine reibungslose Kommunikation zwischen Endkunden, Mobilfunkanbieter und Dienstanbieter zuständig.) 
Simiq B.V. 
Friedrichstraße 50 
10117 Berlin 
Email: [email protected] 
Tel: 01805 010366 (€0,14/Minute aus dem Festnetz) 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Premium Services
Customer Care
mobile messaging solutions (mms) GmbH 
Wiedner Haupstrasse - 135 | 1050 Vienna | Austria 
FN   164701h / FG Wien

Kommt Euch sicherlich bekannt vor, vor allem, weil Ihr auch bestimmt keine Aktivierung vorgenommen habt. Bin daher fest entschlossen, das Spiel weiter zu treiben, Anzeige wegen Betrug geht diese Woche noch raus. 
Suche daher Mitstreiter, gibt ja genügend Anfragen im Netz.

Gruß

DAKA


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United 140 Euro*

Hi Leutz,
habe zurzeit auch dass Problem dass auf meiner T-mobile Rechnung ein solchiger Dienst steht.
Angefangen im Mai 2009 mit läpischen 6 Euro, Juni waren es dann schon 40 Euro also ich ruf bei dieser firma an diese Leitet mich weiter zur nächsten diese sagen mir sie können den Dienst stoppen aber ich müsse die schon angefallenen Kosten tragen. Hääää ? Ich habe mit 100% iger Sicherheit kein Abo abgeschlossen und keine Dienstleistung erhalten. Also ich fühle mich im Recht ruf nochmal bei T-mobile an und erläutere da nochmal mein problem. Die erste Callcenterfrau meinte sie schreibe mein Problem auf und in den nächsten Tagen würde sich ein Vorgesetzter bei mir melden. Dies ist bis heute nicht passiert. Die zweite wurde gleich schnäppisch, sagte: (,,T-mobile ist verpflichtet diese Rechnung von irgendwelchen Drittanbieter zu bezahlen und wenn sie nicht die gesamte Rechnung bei T-mobile bezahlen dann wird ihnen der Vertrag gekündigt,, 
JULI kommt dann der hammerbetrag von 90 Euro also insgesammt 140 Euro nur bei mir ergaunert.


Also geht in Osten, gründet eine Firma, schreibt T-mobile 10.000 Nummern von denen ihr noch 1,4 mio Euro bekommt, und ihr seit REICH so leicht ist es Leutz

Ihr müsst nichtmal den nachweiß bringen ob diese wirklich was erhalten haben, hat T-mobile mir bestätigt.

P.S. ich glaub so hol ich mir meine 140 Euro wieder. Geht ja so leicht mit dem Deutschen Bürgern


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe wie Ihr dasselbe Problem mit 3United, dieser Abzocker "Firma"...habe nirgendswo meine Handynummer eingetippt, vielleicht war es ja meine dämliche Ex-Freundin...jedenfalls habe ich nach "Akte09" ne E-Mail geschickt...hoffe das das was bringt. o2 hat mir die Rechnung geschickt aber noch nicht abgebucht,werde denen das LSV entziehen,ansonsten wird es wieder zurückgebucht.Karte nutze ich ja eh schon nicht mehr,da ich seit 3 Wochen Aldi-Talk nutze.Vlt. sollten noch mehr Leute nach Akte09 schreiben,damit dieser Scheiß endlich aufhört.Wenn diese Firma Geld will,dann sollen se wie jeder normale Mensch ARBEITEN gehen.


----------



## Olezwole (20 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo DAKA,
hatte das gleiche Problem. Finde deine Vorgehensweise gut und würde mich gerne anschließen. Würde mich sehr über einen Rückruf freuen:
030-*****
Gruß und vielen dank,
Olaf aus Berlin


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe auch gerade die 01805 angerufen von meinem Handy aus.
Ich dachte, ehe sich diese unv erschämten 77200 mein Geld holen, vertelefoniere ich es lieb er selbst.
Ich mußte jedoch bei dieser telefonischen Sperre wieder meine Handynummer
angeben.!!!  Hätte so ein Dienst eigentlich sehen müssen.
Bin m ir also wieder unsicher, was nun passiert.
Die jg. Frau meinte, innerhalb von 48 Stunden wäre diese N ummer gesperrt.
Hatte bei ein Intelligenztest mitgemacht - nun weiß ich, wie intelligent ich war/bin.
Habe GsD ein Aufladhandy, das ich mit Sicherheit im nächsten halben Jahr nicht
wieder auflade.
Grüße an alle Betroffenen von Gisi


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Na, ich habe gleich Problem mit 77200.

Ich bin auch durch ein Intelligentstest ins Fall gefangen. Zwar habe ich Ergebnis nicht bekommen, aber schon klar, ich bin nicht intelligent genug, weil danach plötzlich muss ich gegen 30Euro mehr für meine Handyrechnung zahlen.

ich habe zuerst O2, meine Handy-Anbieter angerufen, die Frau hat mir die Hotline 01805-788888 gegeben. Ich habe gleich die Nummer angerufen, die jg. Frau sagt, ab sofort für mich stornieren.

Leide muss ich bis nächstem Monat warten, hofftlich funktioniert.

Übrigens kann man auch an Web abmelden. Auf jeden Fall habe ich beide probiert.

Hoff, kann jemendem helfen.

mfg
Nina


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo mein Name ist silvia 
mir ist das selbe passiert 
ich habe dann unter dieser nummer dort angerufen : 01805788888,
dort meinte ein mann das sie meine Nummer innerhalb der nächsten 76 Studen heraus nehmen probiert das doch mal.
Gruß silvia


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2009)

*Abmelden klappt, aber ...*

Man kann per Handy den Service abbestellen: STOPP an 77200.
Das scheint zu klappen. Jedenfalls von der Rückmeldung her schaut das so aus.
Aber was ist mit den bis dahin bezahlten SMS? Wie komme ich an das Geld? Über den Provider?
Grüße

Auch ein Reingefallener.


----------



## DAKA (25 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Noch mal ich,

Mein Provider schreibt mir die angefallenen Kosten gut.

Habe auch was von mms gmbh (wien), simiq b.v. (berlin) und simiq mobile (gb) gehört.

Beweise sind mir die Betrüger von Simiq etc. schuldig geblieben, habe denen aber eine Frist per 01.09.2009 gesetzt, dann Anzeige.

Zusätzlich habe ich die Bundesnetzagentur (Deutschland), die rtr (auch Netzagentur Österreich und die holländische Netzagentur angeschrieben (Formulare im Internet). Von mms habe ich seither nichts gehört, simiq selbst hüllt sich auch in Schweigen und simig mobile kommt mit äusserst fadenscheinigen Erklärungen, was ich alles so gemacht haben müsste, um die Aktivierung durchzuziehen. 

@Olaf aus Berlin: Telefon geht nicht, da Webmaster logischerweise die persönliche Daten löscht. Bist Du registriert, dann kann ich Dir eine private Nachricht senden.

By the way, wer mit Microsoft arbeitet, sollte die Internet-Protokolle aufheben (Systemsteuerung -->Verwaltung). Norton hält ähnliche Protokolle vor, andere ?

Gruß 

DAKA.

PS: wenn ich die Anzeige raus habe, stelle ich den Text im Netz zur Verfügung


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo leute
ich habe das selbe Problem seit 2 Monaten mit dieser Abzockfirma. Habe es wo ichs gemerkt habe sofort gekündigt (vor einem Monat). Gestern hab ich meine zweite Handyrechnung bekommen (O2) und schon wieder dieser Mist. Habe da natürlich angerufen bei O2 und 3United und noch mal Kündigen lassen. Zusätzlich hab ich noch die Kündigung schriftlich losgeschickt per Einschreiben. Heute werde ich mal mit meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung telefonieren was man da machen kann denn ich hab nie wissentlich so ein SMS Abo in Anspruch genommen. Das beste war bei mir noch das ich gar keine SMS von denen empfangen hab die haben mir das nur in Rechnung gestellt.
Bei O2 hab ich übrigens meinen Vertrag auch gekündigt da die da anscheinend diese firma noch unterstützen.
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von ner Sammelklage? 
lg Michaela


----------



## webwatcher (26 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von ner Sammelklage?


lies mal >>>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hey DAKA,

also, bei mir war es ähnlich, habe dieses Abo jetzt ca. ein halbes Jahr, habe auch eine Bestätigungs-SMS bekommen, dass der Service gestoppt ist, aber mein Provider T Mobile schreibt mir Mahnungen und droht mit Inkasso. Jetzt wollen Sie eine Teilgutschrift anbieten, einen Teil müsste ich aber selbst bezahlen. Hast du dich denn schon erkundigt, wie ein solches Verfahren aussehen würde?? werde morgen zum Verbraucherschutz gehen und notfalls ebenfalls Klage einreichen. Frage ist nur, ob es denn so viel Sinn hat, das Geld könnte ich jedenfalls gut gebrauchen (ca. 230€).

meld dich einfach unter ....
c


----------



## flipp93 (3 September 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ich hab heute die sms bekommen meine ex-freundin hat mich für den dienst auf der seite [noparse]http://www.celldorado.com/DE/index.php[/noparse] angemeldet um mir eins auszuwischen das problem meine paipraid card ist auf meinen Vater bei O2 angemeldet ich habe aber zumglück kein geld mehr drauf un werde auch keins mehr aufladen werden wir ne rechnung bekommen weiß jemand mehr? oder soll ich das einfach ignorieren?

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ich hab mal ne frage...ich hab meine nummer dummerweise auch bei FB eingegeben und gleich ne sms bekommen: "gib jetzt den bezahlcode ein: irgend ne nummer. dein produkt kommt sofort! info? celldorado.com )Im WFACE Sparabo 2,99EUR/SMS, max.3 SMS pro Woche) Kündigen? STOP an 77200." hab ich jetzt schon ein abo am hals?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ps: ich habe keinen code eingegeben und auch keine willkommens-sms zum abo bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

mir ist heute das selbe passiert, habe auch eine prepaid-karte von O2, habe den pincode, nicht eingegeben, wird mir trotzdem geld von meinem guthaben abgebucht?
kann ich schlecht überprüfen, da ich erst, einen kontenstand erfahre, wenn ich unter 2,50€ falle.
wäre schön, wenn einer von euch eine antwort hätte, weil ich dann meine sim-karte entferne und mir eine neue bei einem anderen anbieter besorge.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo, ich habe auch gerade eine SMS mit Stopp an 77200 geschickt und die Antwort bekommen :du bist jetzt von WIQ5 abgemeldet. Den Bonus RÖNTGENSCANNER auf Dein Handy? Sende scan an 88228 !
Was das bedeutet, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. Mir sind bis jetzt 3 x 2.99 € abgebucht worden von meiner Aldi prepaid Karte.
Wenn das nicht klappt, werde ich mir eine neue Nummer besorgen müssen.
ich habe mal bei einem Quiz im Internet mitgespielt und um die Auswertung zu erfahren sollte ich meine HAndynummer eingeben, damit mir der code zugeschickt wird .
Blöde, dass werde ich natürlich nie wieder machen !


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> bin bei o2 unter vertrag und hatte dasselbe problem wie alle anderen hier.
> 
> ...




20.09.09

Hallo, 

das stimmt so nicht ganz...

Mir ist folgendes passiert:

Ich glaube, dass mir jemand einen Streich gespielt hat und meine Handy Nummer angegeben hat....

Ich habe so eine SMS bekommen und habe nichts zurück bestätigt, sonder habe diese SMS gleich gelöscht. Somit kam bestimmt kein Vertrag zu stande.
Ich bekam dann mehrere SMS bei denen ich mir irgendwelche Spiele oder sonst was runter laden sollte. Diese habe ich alle gelöscht. Vor allem habe ich den Service, um mir irgend etwas  mit dem Handy runter zu laden schon vor Jahren gesperrt. Mit der letzten Rechnung kam dann das böse Erwachen. Für ein Abo bei 77200/3 United sollte ich 25 € hinblättern. Mein Mobilfunkanbierter hat mir geraten eine SMS zu schreiben and die Nr. 77200 mit Text "SMS Stop", was aber nichts gebracht hat, da ich vorgestern wieder eine SMS bekommen habe, dass ich nun 50 € bezahlt hätte und ich mir wieder ein Spiel runter laden dürfe.
Über diese Forum hier habe ich nun die E-Mail Adresse [email protected] gefunden, die ich angeschrieben habe. Ich habe auch eine Reaktion bekommen, dass meine Nachricht an einen Mitarbeiter weiter geleitete wurde. Ich habe Celldorado nun eine letzte Frist von 24 Std. gegeben mir schriftl. zu bestätigen, dass diese nicht abgeschlossene Abo ungültig ist und mir keinerlei Kosten entstehen... Die Frist ist heute abgelaufen und ich mache mich gerade auf den Weg zur Polizei, um Anzeige wegen Betrug zu stellen.

Ich habe auch die Tel.-Nr. 030-896779638 u. 01805-788888 (die kann sicherlich teuer werden) gefunden. Es hat aber niemand abgenommen.

Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe auch gerade 2 SMS hintereinander von dene bekommen und ich habe keine Ahnung wieso.
Ich habe meine Handynummer in den letzt Monaten nirgends angegeben!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo!ich habe dieses Problem auch.seit ca. 2Monaten.aber ist euch mal aufgefallen,
das die leute die diese probleme haben,alles kunden von o2 sind?KEINE anderen
Anbieter!also wird o2 auch dahinter stecken!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat, wie viele andere hier, auch gerade der Blitz getroffen, als ich unsere Handy-Rechnung geöffnet habe... Auch mein liebes Töchterlein hat bei irgend so einem dämlichen Liebestest im Internet die Nummer ihres Vertragshandys eingegeben (dass natürlich noch auf uns läuft)
Ich habe nach dem Lesen der Berichte hier bei der 030/896779638 angerufen und hatte auch sofort eine sehr freundliche, vom Diaklekt her, österreichische Dame am Telefon, die das Abo sofort storniert und eine Bestätigungsmail innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden zugesagt hat. Mein Mann hat kurz darauf nochmal dort angerufen, um zu testen, was man ihm sagen würde - er bekam prompt die Auskunft, dass das Abo bereits durch mich gekündigt wurde. Es sieht also so aus, als wäre der Spuk damit vorbei.
Allerdings bin ich nicht bereit, die bisher entstandenen Kosten über O2 zu bezahlen - auch ich finde, dass es verdächtig viele O2-Kunden sind, die sich hier in diesem Forum Rat suchen..... Mal sehen, welche Erfolgschancen wir da haben - im Zweifelsfall würde ich soweit gehen, alle dort bestehenden Verträge zu kündigen - vielleicht zeigt das ja Wirkung (immerhin haben wir 5 Handy's und unser Festnetz incl. Internet bei O2)
 Mal sehen, ob wir mit einem "blauen Auge" aus der Nummer raus kommen....


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo
ich hab genau das selbe problem wie du....
meine handy rechnug ist enorm hoch ohne da ich etwas besonderes gemacht habe . jetz steht in meinem einzel verbindungsnachweis das ich ein abo habe  abo77200/3 unitet.

laut google soll man ja die stopp an diese nummer schicken 
geht das auch wirklich ?
bitte um antwort danke 
lg ina


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo, 
ich habe heute die handyrechnung von meinem Mann bekommen und auch diesen Mehrdienst vorgefunden. Mir wurde keine Gutschrift von O2 gegeben. Aber mir wurde versichert das die Hotline 01805-788888 14ct. aus dem Festnetz kostet. Was is eigentlich mit denen die SMS geschickt haben? Bis jetz hat noch keiner gesagt ob er damit erfolg hatte. 
 Grüße


----------



## Feuer (14 Oktober 2009)

*Handy-Abzocker nicht abzustellen?*

Seit ich einen Test im Internet gemacht habe, bekomme ich dauernd Spam-sms, nach deren Eingang mir jedes Mal drei Euro meines Guthabens fehlen.

Es klingelt - eine eingehende sms wird gemeldet. Es erscheint das Symbol des Briefumschlags.
Wenn ich auf Lesen gehe, erscheint ein @-Zeichen - und sonst gar nichts. Auch in der Liste eingehender sms erscheinen diese smsen nicht.
Aber auch wenn ich nicht auf Lesen gehe, sondern das Handy ausschalte - erscheint vor dem Ausgehen noch das @-Zeichen. Und mir fehlen drei Euro Guthaben, wie ich beim wieder Einschalten merke.

Vorigen Freitag war ich im Laden meines Betreibers (habe Prepaid), der nach einem Telefonat mit der Firma sagte, die sms kämen von 77200 und nur 3United könnten dieses Abo beenden. Mein Betreiber könne das nicht abstellen, weil es ein anderer Server sei. Ich rief bei 3United an. Die sagten, sie stellen das innerhalb der nächsten 48 Stunden ab. Statt dessen klingelte gestern wieder das Handy - wieder diese sms und wieder drei Euro weg.

Habe versucht, eine "Stop"-sms an 77200 zu schicken. Ging nicht - erscheint wurde nicht gesendet.

Ich überlege mir, die anzuzeigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe 3United und die 77200 heute angezeigt.


----------



## Feuer (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Das funktioniert nicht mit einer Stopp-sms an 77200 - da kommt die Meldung, die sms sei nicht gesendet worden. Erscheint aber als gesendet in der Sendeliste.
3United smst aber trotzdem weiter - jedes Mal fehlen 3 Euro auf dem Konto.


----------



## secret (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hi wollte einfach ma sagen weil es ja immer an die kleinen geht und das sehr nach einem trick aussieht weil anscheinedn ja iele nicht ein abo in auftrag gegeben haben.
Verstehe nicht ihr seid so viele warum tut man sich da nicht ma zusammen und wenn 100 leute eine firma anzeigen wird es wohl einfacher denk ich mal wie wenn jeder einzelene nix macht weil er denkt jo die 20 euro was solls aber sowas komtm ja dann in einem jahr wieder und soll man denen das wirklich schenken also mich regt so was nur auf das sich da netdie leute ma richtig zusammen schmeissen und zusammen vor gericht ziehen und die firma ma verklagen auf betrug das wäre ma was dann würden die es auch nimmer so einfach versuchen denke ich.

bin gespannt wie es ausgeht weil ihr gebt ja eh alle nach also warum solln sie euch nicht das geld aus den taschen ziehen?


----------



## Feuer (16 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Von wegen nachgeben. Ich habe sie angezeigt. Ich habe sie der Bundesnetzagentur und dem Verbraucherschutz gemeldet. Und sie bekommen von mir auch noch eine Schadensersatzklage. Es war, ist und wird mir ein Vergnügen sein.


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2009)

secret schrieb:


> ....warum tut man sich da nicht ma zusammen und wenn 100 leute eine firma anzeigen wird es wohl einfache....


Nein, wird es leider nicht. Bei einer Strafanzeige ist jeder erst einmal auf sich allein gestellt und zwar an dem Ort, wo er wohnt. Hier ist es dann noch verzwickter, da sich die Anzeigen gegen die Verantwortlichen einer anonym aus dem Ausland tätigen Firma richten würden.





Thot schrieb:


> 1. VeriSign kauft österreichische 3united - futurezone.ORF.at
> 2. Handydienstleister VeriSign wieder in österreichischer Hand - Telekom - derStandard.at/Web
> 3. +43 1 5955805 anrufen und sich sperren lassen


 


Feuer schrieb:


> ....Und sie bekommen von mir auch noch eine Schadensersatzklage.


Von dir persönlich oder deinem Anwalt? Wenn du weißt wohin geklagt wern kann, dann poste es doch bitte mal. Hierzu sollte man schon wissen, wer der Gegner tatsächlich ist und nicht nur dessen Briefkasten hängt. Alles andere ist Unsinn! :scherzkeks:



> Simiq B.V.
> Postbus 79072
> 1070 NC Amsterdam
> Niederlande
> ...


::::: Celldorado.com :::::


----------



## Feuer (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Immer mit der Ruhe. Lass die Juristen und Strafverfolger erstmal ihre Arbeit machen. Dauert leider etwas länger als ein paar Stunden oder Tage. Bin auch der ungeduldige Typ, aber was dauert, das dauert.


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Feuer schrieb:


> Lass die Juristen und Strafverfolger erstmal ihre Arbeit machen.


Bin schon dabei oder was meinst du, womit ich meine Brötchen verdiene, um so eine große Klappe riskieren zu können?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hab ebenfalls so eine sms bekommen
da ich aber ein prepaid handy hab und nichts ausgefüllt oder irgendein iq bzw liebestest was auch immer gemacht hab
wurde mir noch nichts abgebucht
müsste ich mir als armer schüler gedanken machen dass ich am ende mit  0€ aufm handy dastehe


----------



## MMFG (18 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo, ich bin auch ein Abgezockter von 3 United, habe insgesamt 128 €:wall: über debitel an diese A...löch... bezahlen müssen. Habe mich über die Verbraucherzentrale und die Bundesnetzagentur über meine Rechte aufklären lassen, viel zum abschwellen meines dicken Halses ist dabei nicht rübergekommen.Ich würde gerne ein bisschen über einen möglichen Schritt zum Anwalt wissen! Habe das *nicht abgeschlossende Abo* mit einer *Hilfskündigung* bei 3 united gekündigt, seitdem habe ich keine SMS mehr bekommen. Meiner Meinung ist die ganze Geschichte ein grössers Problem, das  eigentlich durch unsere Politik geregelt werden sollte. Es kann doch nicht angehen das eine Firma wie debitel einfach so über Gelder von Kunden verfügen kann, diese dann ohne Rücksprache mit dem Kunden flott und fleißig abbuchen darf. Ich werde wohl mit einem Anwalt über diese Sache reden und dann weiter Schritte prüfen. Ein Schlichtungsverfahren über die Bnetzagt.wäre mein letzter Versuch mein Geld zurück zubekommen.
MfG 
MMFG


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich habe auch ein IQ-Test gemacht, nein, zwei, eins für 77200, danach auch
diese sms-Abo Betrug, insgesamt über 100 €  von mir abgebucht! 

Ein anderes Test, eine Bekannte hat mir die Adresse gegeben, Nr.55077, insgesamt nur
5 Fragen, danach ein sms, drin ein Abo eingesteckt, auch Betrug!

Per Stop-SMS, was der Betrüger im ersten SMS mir diesem versteckten Abo mitgeteilt hat,
habe ich das Abo gekündigt.
77200: Senden STOP an 77200
55077: Durchsuchen Sie die SMSs, finden heraus, was für Abo es ist, 
senden z.B. STOP MQ an 55077.

An diese oben erwähnte Pressetelle für kollektive Betrugfälle habe ich eine Email geschrieben. Bitte schreiben Sie auch, damit diese Firma nicht mehr weiter betrügen kann, endlich betraft wird!


Email-Adresse des Verbraucherministeriums:
[email protected]


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hier wird immer wieder von "Betrug" gekrächtst. Dabei kommt immer wieder die Frage in mir auf, warum macht ihr eigentlich solche Spielchen überhaupt erst mit?


----------



## wahlhesse (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Weil man nicht offensichtlich sieht, welche Bedingungen sich hinter diesen Spielchen verstecken. Und da die Bedingungen bewusst versteckt werden, kann man es sicherlich als Betrug bewerten. Es wird ein Vermögensschaden provoziert.

Die Gesetze sind da, sie werden bisher bloss nicht angewandt.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## br_sd (23 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo Zusammen,

For mich auch diese [ edit]  ceedorado 7200 hat 50 euro gekostet. Ich habe telefonisch abgemeldet. Ich hoffe dass es funtioniert weiter. 
bitte finden Sie folgonden rufnummer.
*Impressum*


Simiq B.V.
Postbus 79072
1070 NC Amsterdam
Niederlande

  Simiq B.V.
Friedrichstrasse 50
10117 Berlin
Germany

*Kundenservice:*

  E-Mail: [email protected]
Hotline: 01805 010366 (0.14EUR/Min)

ohne vertrag wie kann  diese leute zu viel abrechnen. Wir müssen diese leute im gericht senden.
viele grüsse,
br_sd


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo,

Ich wurde ebenfalls von diese leute abgezogen...und hab mich durch das foren gelesen und habe bei jmd gelesen das er die nummer 01805010366 angerufen hat. Das hab ich jetzt auch gemacht.Und habe dort dann meine nummer angeben. und 2min später habe ich eine sms von der nummer 77200 bekommen, mit "du bist jetzt von WIQ5 abgemeldet." hoffe mir werden keine euros mehr abgezogen. Hatte es auch schon vorher mit Der "Stopp sms" probiert aber die half nichts. ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiter helfen.


----------



## Feuer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Nachdem die Truppe bei mir weitergemacht hat - trotz Stopp-sms und Email -, habe ich mir ein neues Handy zugelegt. Und die haben mir von meinem alten Handy so viel Guthaben abgezogen und ich auch vertelefoniert, dass jetzt nicht mehr genug drauf ist, dass die noch ihren Betrag runterziehen können. Es reicht nicht mehr. Also ist Schluss. Und ich werde mein altes auch nicht mehr aufladen. Wofpr denn? Für DIE? Nein.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo an euch alle,

ich bin froh Euren Beitrag gefunden zu haben.
 Ich habe dort angerufen, die Handynr. wurde sofort gesperrt. innerhalb 48 soll es eine Mail geben das der Vertrag aufgelöst wurde. Ich habe der Dame gesagt das sie nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetzt verpflichtet sind, mitzuteilen woher sie meine Daten haben,. Sie wurde sehr ruhig. Desweiteren habe ich ihr mitgeteilt, wenn keine Rückzahlung der Beträge erfolgt, ich Di. bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bin.
Am Montag wird ein Mitarbeiter aus der Firma zurückrufen, wie es mit einer Rückzahlung der Beträge aussieht.

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

LG 
Hexe-L...


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> LG
> Hexe-....


Also erst einmal ist das Schleichwerbung für dein Gewerbe und nach den hiesigen Nutzungsbedingungen nicht erlaubt. 

Zum anderen schreibst du





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe der Dame gesagt das sie nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetzt verpflichtet sind....


Das mag für Deutschland gelten aber du hast mit einer Österreicherin gesprochen - für die gilt das nicht!


Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...wenn keine Rückzahlung der Beträge erfolgt, ich Di. bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bin.


Was soll die StA da ausrichten? Das müsstest du zivil beitreiben, zumal wir es hier nicht mit Deutschen zu tun haben.

Außerdem, im Handelsregister gibt die Firma, die sich auch Simiq B. V. nennt (also Niederländisch), eine Hamburger Adresse an - die ist definitiv falsch! Genauso auch die Berliner Kontaktadresse und deren neue, angebliche "deutsche" Erreichbarkeit in München, Plinganserstr. 38! Das ist alles nur gefaked. Für mich sind das Wiener Würstchen!


----------



## Loco (10 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich hab die Lösung!!!

Hatte dasselbe Problem mit dieser Abzocke!!! Hab mich im Netz umgeschaut und auch andere ne menge andere Betroffene gefunden, allerdings verdächtig viele O2 kunden, eigentlich hauptsächlich O2 Kunden!

Wenn ihr unter folgender kostenplichtiger Nummer anruft *-0180-5010366-* und der kurzen Bandansage folgt, bekommt ihr umgehend eine Kündigungsbestätigung per 

 sms!

werde jetzt noch eine 

 strafanzeige stellen...bei mir geht es um ca. 100 euro!

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiterhelfen!!!

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

ich habs einfacher hab diesen netten Herren gestern eine E-mail geschieben und mit Strafanzeige wegen Betrug gedroht und hab ihnen eine Zahlungsfrist von 7 Tagen gegeben sonst übergabe ans Mahngericht. Prombt heute morgen Antwort sie werden es innerhalb von einen Tag bearbeiten. Und hab auch eine Ticketnummer bekommen mit der ich mich jeder Zeit schriftlich melden kann. Probiert es ich bekomme 162 euro zurück. Ich geb euch die Email adresse.


*****@celldorado.com


Viel Glück


----------



## Feuer (11 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Mir haben sie auch telefonisch versprochen, aufzuhören mit dem Abo-Abgezocke. Und dann stattdessen weitergemacht. Die Polizei arbeitet noch an meiner Anzeige. Und die Bundesnetzagentur, der ich den Fall geschildert habe, behauptet auch noch, da liege vonseiten von 3United keine strafbare Handlung vor. "Toll". "Tolles" Rechtsverständnis - jemand kündigt ein Abo, die Kündigung wird akzeptiert, und statt dass Schluss ist zocken die weiter ab. Und das soll keine Straftat sein. Naja - - von wegen...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Gut ich zahle nur pro runtergeladene Datei und ich kann nachweisen das mit dem handy keine internetverbindung hergestellt wurde. Noch dazu lag das handy einige zeit bei der polizei zum auswerten. in der zeit wurden angeblich auch daten geladen. was aber nachweißlich nicht stimmt und somit ich im recht bin und sie betrug begehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hab grad eine mail bekommen das mir 50 % von dem was ich bezahlt habe erstattet bekomme.
Setzt euch mit dennen in Verbindung und fragt wieviele sms an euch gesendet wurden die kostenpflichtig waren, hilft bei mir wurde fast die hälfte mehr berrechnet als ich bekommen habe. Wenn sie euch geschrieben haben wieviele es waren zählt auf euren Rechnungen  nach und schreibt ihnen wieviele wircklich berechnet wurde. Und immer schön drohen mit anzeige. Sagt ihnen aber erst wieviele ihr zahlen musstet wenn sie euch gesagt haben wieviele sie geschickt haben.

Wie gesagt ich hab ihnen gestern abend geschrieben und jetzt hab ich schon die bestätigung für zahlung und löschung. Macht es schriftlich denn wen sie sich nicht daran halten was sie geschrieben haben habt ihr was in der Hand, bei Anruf nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Übrigens hat funtioniert keine mails mehr und Geld ist auf Konto eingegangen


----------



## Feuer (19 November 2009)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Bei mir hat es nicht funktioniert. Trotzdem der Typ von 3United gesagt hat, er stoppt es, und trotz sms und Emails - es ging weiter.
Und dann behauptet die Bundesnetzagentur auch noch, das sei alles rechtens.
Rechtens - Abo-Kündigung akzeptieren, bestätigen, und dann trotzdem weitersmsen? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo,
auch ich habe das problem und werde, sobald die rechnung von O2 da ist anzeige erstatten - ich habe versucht email zu schicken, aber beide adressen, die ich rausgefunden habe kam die mail zurück;
[email protected] Mail Adresse Verisign
[email protected]
hat jemand eine andere emailadresse bitte ?
die nummer 01805.. zum sperren der abos funktioniert schon ( sehr unfreundliche österreicher an der strippe), aber ich sehe nicht ein die ungefragten und auch nicht gekommenen abos irgendwelcher art, die angeblich bis dahin angelaufen sind zu bezahlen. 

danke
a.


----------



## Reducal (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



			
				a.304262 schrieb:
			
		

> ...sobald die rechnung von O2 da ist anzeige erstatten


Gegen einen anonymen Anbieter, der von Österreich aus agiert? Vergiß es! Wende dich besser an O2, damit die dich nicht unberechtigt  belasten!



			
				a.304262 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand eine andere emailadresse bitte ?
> 
> ( sehr unfreundliche österreicher an der strippe),


Falls eMails überhaupt gelesen werden, dann wahrscheinlich auch von den gleichen Leuten, die auch ans Telefon gehen. Also, was soll eine eMail da bewirken? Gesperrt wurde deine Nummer nun ja schon, das bezahlte Geld wirst du wohl kaum bei denen zurück betteln können.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mich gerade auch hier umgesehen weil ich seit 1 Jahr genau das gleiche Problem habe und nun endlich auch einen Nachweis auf meiner Handyrechnung habe.
Nach kurzzeitigem Suchen habe ich hier eine Nummer gefunden, die ich auch gleich angerufen habe:    01805010366           die Dame am Telefon wollte mir dann etwas von einen Liebestest erzählen den ich angeblich gemacht haben soll und dabei hätte ich mir das Abo bestätigt. 

Jeden Monat, als ich eine Benachrichtigung von diesem Abo bekam wie viel Geld ich verbraucht hätte stand auch dabei dass ich mit einer einfach "STOP" sms das ganze beenden könnte. Hat nätürlich nicht geklappt. Jetzt weis ich auch warum!!!

MAN MUSS "STOP W LOVE" AN DIE 77200 SENDEN ODER ANRUFEN UNTER 01805 010366 !!!

danach bekommt man eine Bestätigungs-SMS und der Spuk ist vorbei!!

Außerdem hat man die Möglichkeit eine Kostenrückerstattung zu bekommen, indem man eine E-Mail an            [email protected]            schickt.

Gutes Gelingen und Viel Glück!!!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:40:12 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:33:33 ----------

entschuldigung habe oben etwas in der e-mail adresse vergessen...

Die richtige lautet:          [email protected]


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo was ich bei Euch allen nicht verstehe: wenn Ihr kein Abo abgeschlossen habt, könnt Ihr doch auch kein Abo kündigen. Aber mit dieser Masche verdient die Firma 3 united ihr Geld.
Ihr müßt bei Eurem Provider, anscheinend meistens O 2 Widerspruch einlegen, und das Geld zurückfordern, da der Provider Euer Vertragspartner ist und Ihr mit sonst niemanden einen Vertrag habt. Wer Geld fordert muß den Vertrag nachweisen, nicht Ihr das Gegenteil!
Auch bei O 2 ist es wichtig, wenn viele die Adressen austauschen und immer die Anderen als Zeugen benennen. Dann gibt es keine lächerlichen 
Kulanzangebote, sondern eine saubere Lösung.
Was heißt von Östreich aus und damit Anzeige umsonst - gleich doppelter Blödsinn, denn
1. hat 3 united wechselnde Firmenadressen in Deutschland, und je mehr sich zusammen tun und bei Ihrer Anzeige auch die anderen Anzeigeerstatter als weitere Zeugen und Betroffene benennen können, um so eher muß sowohl die Bundesnetzagentur als auch die Staatsanwaltschaft endlich den "Arsch" bewegen.
2.Z.Zt.  antwortet das Callcenter von der Firma mms, Wien, egal welche Nummer Ihr von 3 united anruft  -steht auch im Impressum von 3 united.com , die kann man genau so anzeigen, die machen auf ganz groß, haben aber viele solche kostenpflichtige SMS-Premiumservice.  
Also bitte nicht hier nur schreiben, sondern etwas tun. Sucht meinen Namen im Web, und Ihr könnt Euch bei mir melden. Wenn jeder einzeln etwas macht, hat es kaum sinn, nur gemeinsam erreicht man etwas!


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> Was heißt von Östreich aus und damit Anzeige umsonst - gleich doppelter Blödsinn, denn
> 1. hat 3 united wechselnde Firmenadressen in Deutschland, und je mehr sich zusammen tun und bei Ihrer Anzeige auch die anderen Anzeigeerstatter als weitere Zeugen und Betroffene benennen können, um so eher muß sowohl die Bundesnetzagentur als auch die Staatsanwaltschaft endlich den "Arsch" bewegen.


Eine Staatsanwaltschaft hat sowas nicht, das ist eine Institution, von der es sehr viele in Deutschland gibt. Doch welche soll zuständig sein? Du behauptest, dass 3united einen Sitz in Deutschland hat - wo denn bittschön? Bislang war das Unternehmen in Hamburg verzeichnet, doch seit Dezember wird unter der HRB 182882 die Briefkastenadresse in



> 81543 München
> Pilgersheimer Str. 38



bedient. Geschäftsführer ist der Immobilienhändler aus dem österreichischen Perchtoldsdorf (*Real.VC Immobilien GmbH*), der anscheinend auch Chef der Wiener *mobile massaging solutions GmbH* ist.


----------



## blowfish (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich könnte mir das auch so vorstellen:
- Ich gehe zur Post und sage, ich habe dort und dort die Firma gehabt und möchte jetzt einen Nachtsendeauftrag.
- Post sagt, das geht aber nur ein Halbes Jahr und kostet ? Euro.
- Okay wird gemacht und schon wird Post an diese Adresse nach sonst wo geschickt.
- Post freut sich, hat ja ein Geschäft gemacht.
- Firma freut es, kostet ja nur ein paar Okken und wir haben unsere Ruhe von Nachtstellern. (Fernsehen, andere Medien, andere Opfer und geflissentlich auch Strafverfolger)


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

So ist es! Den Nachsendeauftrag kann man online erstellen, kostet bei der DP 50,20 € für ein Jahr > HIER < und besten Falls zur nächsten Nachsendeadresse oder einem Bürodienst. Danach einfach neu beauftragen. Wie ist das aber mit anderen Zustellern, z. B. Pin?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Reducal schrieb:


> Den Nachsendeauftrag kann man online erstellen,


Und wird nicht für einen  Cent auf Richtigkeit  oder Berechtigung des Antragstellers  geprüft.
Hervorragend geeignet für Cyberstalking.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

also ich hab ein ganz großes problem auch mit der 3 united bei mir ist der fall:
ich hab ein vertrag bei o2 über mobilcom und hab eine Rechnung von 400€ bekommen
aber ich benütze die karte seit 1.04.2009 nicht mehr und die 3united
schreibt mir eine Rechnung von dem Zeitraum von 9.03.2009 - 1.3.2010 
was kann ich dagegen tuen was sind meine rechte habe auch Rechtschutz
und am Montag werde ich gleich das Geld zurück ziehen


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (6 März 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> also ich hab ein ganz großes problem auch mit der 3 united bei mir ist der fall:
> ich hab ein vertrag bei o2 über mobilcom und hab eine Rechnung von 400€ bekommen
> aber ich benütze die karte seit 1.04.2009 nicht mehr und die 3united
> schreibt mir eine Rechnung von dem Zeitraum von 9.03.2009 - 1.3.2010
> ...


 
Widerspruch an den Provider und an O 2; Widerspruch an 3 United mit Einschreiben, der kommt dann zurück. Aufheben und abwarten. Sollte O 2
schon mehr von Dir kassiert haben, Rückzahlung verlangen.
Mit andere Staatanwaltschaft und Anzeige: es ist deren Aufgabe, die Zuständigkeit zu klären, und für die auch viel leichter die aktuellen Adressen zu bekommen. Es gibt Austausch mit Austria und Grenzüberschreitende Ermittlungen und Strafverfahren! Es geht auch darum das bestimmte Herren, natürlich nur bei genügend fundierten Anzeigen auch ein Gewerbeverbot bekommen, also auch keine Firma mehr anmelden können. . . Ja ich weiß,mman kann fast alles umgehen,  . wenn Ihr selbst immer nach Hinderungsgründen sucht, als Entschuldigung warum Ihr Euch tatenlos abzocken laßt, dann meckert auch nicht mehr in Foren rum. 
Es gibt immer Lösungen und aus den Steinen die einem in den Weg gelegt werden,kann man leicht Brücken bauen!
Ihr findet meine Kontaktdaten im Netz u.a. bei Yasni und Xing und . .  also nicht immer nur jammern und meckern, handeln!!!!


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> Mit andere Staatanwaltschaft und Anzeige


nicht mit anderen sondern allenfalls jeder für sich allein. Das Sammeln übernehmen Polizei und StA, wie sie es zur Verarbeitung am besten brauchen!


Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> Staatanwaltschaft und Anzeige: es ist deren Aufgabe, die Zuständigkeit zu klären....


Die Zuständigkeit ist geklärt, zumindest was die deutsche Verfahrenssammlung betrifft! Auch wenn die 3 United Deutschland GmbH keinen "echten" Sitz in Deutschland hat, so hat sie doch einen Handelsregistereintrag und eine Adresse. Beides ist in München und deshalb auch ist die StA München I zuständig. Gesammelt wird übrigens bei der Polizei - also wenn angezeigt wird, dann möglichst bei der Polizei!



Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> Es gibt Austausch mit Austria und Grenzüberschreitende Ermittlungen und Strafverfahren!


Jaja,das soll es geben!



Jenspeterhorn schrieb:


> Es geht auch darum das bestimmte Herren, natürlich nur bei genügend fundierten Anzeigen auch ein Gewerbeverbot bekommen, also auch keine Firma mehr anmelden können.


Das ist ein Irrtum! Das Gewerbeamt (hier das KVR München) muß gar keine Gewerbeerlaubnis erteilen, da die GmbH im Handelsregister verzeichnet ist. Beispiel: der Telefonprovider O² hat (nehme ich mal an) auch keinen Gewerbeeintrag bei der Stadt. Wenn der Herr L. aus dem österreichischen Perchtoldsdorf nun nicht der Geschäftsführer ist, dann ist es eben jemand anderes - eine GmbH machste mit derartigen Strafanzeigen jedenfalls nicht dicht!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

und peter hat es geklappt??


----------



## Unregistriert (31 März 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

die Nummer 77200 ist von der Bundesnetzagentur zum 29.01.2010 abgeschaltet worden. Siehe "Liste eingeleiteter Maßnahmen". Das Inkassobüro, dass von meinem Telefonanbieter beauftragt wurde, die offenstehenden aufgelaufenden Kosten von 3 United einzutreiben, hat seine Klage gegen mich zurück genommen. War zwar ein lange Strecke die ich hinnehmen musste, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (2 April 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Reducal schrieb:


> nicht mit anderen sondern allenfalls jeder für sich allein. Das Sammeln übernehmen Polizei und StA, wie sie es zur Verarbeitung am besten brauchen!
> Die Zuständigkeit ist geklärt, zumindest was die deutsche Verfahrenssammlung betrifft! Auch wenn die 3 United Deutschland GmbH keinen "echten" Sitz in Deutschland hat, so hat sie doch einen Handelsregistereintrag und eine Adresse. Beides ist in München und deshalb auch ist die StA München I zuständig. Gesammelt wird übrigens bei der Polizei - also wenn angezeigt wird, dann möglichst bei der Polizei!
> 
> Jaja,das soll es geben!
> ...


 
Bitte nur zitieren und kritisieren, wenn entsprechende Fachkenntnisse vorhanden :wall::
Einzelanzeigen verlaufen im Sande!
Die Polizei ist schon personell nicht in der Lage und nicht gewillt zu Sammeln und Zusammen-zu-führen; ebenso wenig die Staatsanwaltschaft, sodaß dann regelmäßig mangels öffentlichen Interesse eingestellt wird.
Wenn bei jeder Anzeige, und zwar am besten direkt schriftlich/per Fax an die Staatsanwaltschaft mit Liste weiterer Betroffener/Anzeigeerstatter. Bei genügend Hinweis auf eine Vielzahl von Anzeigen, wird eine Staatsanwaltschaft die Federführung übernehmen! Nicht die Polizei, diese ist nur Erfüllungsgehilfe im Auftrage der Staatsanwaltschaft!
Genaue Vorgehensweise gerne direkt, da hier keine Rechtsberatung erlaubt.
Die Firma hat ebenfalls einen Sitz in Berlin und in Hamburg. Gewerbeaufsicht sehr wohl, da jeder Person die Ausübung der Tätigkeit als Geschäftsführer durch Gewerbe Untersagungsverfahren verboten werden kann.
Anzeige muß auch gegen die Telefongegesellschaften erfolgen, da sie mindestens den Betrug dulden, meistens sogar unterstützen. Siehe auch Fernsehbericht zu Alice!
Gruß Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Anscheinend hat sich 3 United bei O2 eine nuee Nummer zugelegt die 70670, ich suche weitere betroffene über diesen Mehrwertdienst bei O2 um ggf substanziell vorgehen zu können.

Bitte hier im Trhread melden.


----------



## Jenspeterhorn (19 April 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat sich 3 United bei O2 eine nuee Nummer zugelegt die 70670, ich suche weitere betroffene über diesen Mehrwertdienst bei O2 um ggf substanziell vorgehen zu können.
> 
> Bitte hier im Trhread melden.


 
Hier im Thread melden? Was spricht denn dagegen, sich hier richtig anzumelden; dann kann man auch kontaktiert werden:-p. 
Allerdings haben sich bei mir bisher auch nur sehr wenige gemeldet. Schade, jeder jammert, einige schreiben sehr schlau, aber keiner ist bereit gemeinsam etwas zu tun :wall:. Ich freue mich über Kontakte über Xing, mich findet man zusätzlich in jeder Suchmaschine mit dem Namen und meiner Stadt , da ich hier keine Werbung für andere Foren machen möchte.
Gruß Jens
aus Augsburg


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat sich 3 United bei O2 eine nuee Nummer zugelegt die 70670, ich suche weitere betroffene über diesen Mehrwertdienst bei O2 um ggf substanziell vorgehen zu können.
> 
> Bitte hier im Trhread melden.



Bin auch betroffen. Und zwar genau über diese Nummer (70670) bei O2. Die Telefongesellschaft spielt bislang noch immer den Ahnungslosen. Werde das in den nächsten Tagen mit meinem RA besprechen. Falls sich hier aber mehrer Leute finden, so dass eine Sammelklage zusammenkommt, würde mich das auch freuen. Ich finde, dass das eine Riesen "Schweinerei" ist!!

H.

... wenn nötig, dann melde  ich mich hier auch an. Habe aber diesen Thread gerade aufgestöbert und mag mich eigentlich nicht gleich überall dort anmelden, wo ich grad mal zufällig drauf stosse. Sorry. Aber falls hier Einige Gleichbetroffene zusammenkommen, dann auch gerne ...


----------



## technofreak (29 April 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Falls sich hier aber mehrer Leute finden, so dass eine Sammelklage zusammenkommt, würde mich das auch freuen.



zum 1783. Mal: Es gibt in Deutschland keine >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## beatwork (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Hallo Leute, auch ich bin heute auf diesen Anbieter reingefallen!
Es passierte über einen IQ-Test ("Instant IQ Ergebnis"), zu dem ich über Facebook geleitet wurde.

Wie bei allen Vorrednern auch, wurde mir nach Eingabe meiner Handy-Nr eine SMS geschickt, mit der Info, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt (5,98 pro Woche).

Habe diese SMS mit meinem "persönlichen" Passwort vor Schreck sofort gelöscht!
Habe dann aber Gott sei dank nochmal zu ht*p://instantiqresult.com/de/index.php Seite gefunden. Habe daraufhin über einen ht*p://instantiqresult.com/de/unsubscribe.php im Kleingedruckten das Abo, durch Eingabe meiner Handy-Nr. gekündigt. Daraufhin bekam ich diesbezüglich auch eine Bestätigungs-SMS. 

Habe nun Screenshots von den Seiten gemacht, bzw. mir die Seiten gespeichert und die AGBs runtergeladen! Hoffe zwar, dass ich für meine Dummheit die 6 Euro zahlen muss, es dann aber vorbei ist!

Falls nicht, werde ich mit dem Mobilfunkanbieter (EPlus) und meinem Anwalt das weitere Vorgehen besprechen!

Bei Fragen, oder Erfahrungen mit dem beschriebenen Anbieter gerne melden!

Gute Nacht


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat sich 3 United bei O2 eine nuee Nummer zugelegt die 70670, ich suche weitere betroffene über diesen Mehrwertdienst bei O2 um ggf substanziell vorgehen zu können.
> 
> Bitte hier im Trhread melden.



bin auch davon betroffen mit der neuen nummer 70670


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Ich war leider auch mit demselben Mist betroffen.
Der Link hat super geholfen, ich hätte sonst nicht mehr auf die Seite mit dem IQ Test gefunden. Hat die Kündigung bei dir geklappt oder kamen weitere SMS?
Ich hoffe ich bin es damit jetzt auch los, würde aber gern meine 9 Euro wiederbekommen, aber darauf gibt es wohl keine Chance, oder?
Gruß Bert


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Bert schrieb:


> würde aber gern meine 9 Euro wiederbekommen, aber darauf gibt es wohl keine Chance, oder?


...ist ziemlich aufwendig und mit einigem Ärger verbunden. Zudem gibt es allenfalls eine Chance, wenn man Vertragskunde ist, bei Prepaid ist das nahezu aussichtslos.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2010)

*SMS 3 United 70670*

Hab auch 20 Euro auf meiner T-Mobile Rechnung von 3 United. Telekom sagt natuerlich da kann man nix machen weil ich einen Dienst in Anspruch genommen hab. Hab ich natuerlich nicht. Ich hab daruf gleich bei T-Mobile Drittanbieter sperren lassen und die Jungs haben mir versichert das damit keine weitere Rechnungstellung von Drittanbietern kommen kann. Bin ja gespannt, bei der 01805 Nummer geht ja nie jemand ran. Hab dann eine Email an die geschrieben mir bitte zu erklaeren wofuer ich da zahle und vor allem wo ich bitte einen Vetrag unterschrieben hab. Soll ich nichts in 3 Tagen von denen hoeren hab ich mit Anwalt und Anzeige wegen Betrugs gedroht. Mal sehn ob was kommt, jedenfalls sollte ich keine Rechnungen mehr von den 3United Abzockern bekommen.
Ist schon eine Unverschaemtheit das es reicht jemanden eine SMS zu senden und dann dafuer Geld ab zu kassieren.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: SMS 3 United 70670*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> das es reicht jemanden eine SMS zu senden und dann dafuer Geld ab zu kassieren.


Erkläre das doch bitte mal genauer! Was war das für eine SMS an wen und warum?


----------



## spam_bulle (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

jaja, so sind sie, die anonymen Poster - einfach eine Behauptung aufstellen, auf <dumm> stellen ("ich hab doch gar nichts gemacht") und dann nie wieder blicken lassen
tät mich auch interessieren, an welche Nummer die Nachricht geschickt wurde, da gibts sicher wieder mal Kleingedrucktes, was mal schnell mal <akzeptiert> ohne es zu lesen:scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2010)

*Mittlerweile 70670*

Hallo!
Ich bin/war auch unfreiwillige Abonentin. Ich bin auf facebook über einen Link ('This man took over 15 years a photo of himself' oder so ähnlich, war ein Videolink) zum Instant IQ-Test gelangt. Über die unermessliche Blödheit braucht man wohl nichts weiter sagen, jedenfalls hatte ich sowohl Handynummer als auch den an mich gesimsten PIN eingegeben, aber dann abgebrochen, als ich meine Facebook Daten preisgeben sollte. Bis dahin gab es keinerlei Informationen auf ein Abo oder ähnliches, erst in der besagten SMS stand:

'Willkommen zum Instant IQ Erstaunliche-Fakten Service! 2 SMS für 5,98€/Woche. Sende HELP für Hilfe, STOP zum Kündigen. Hotline: 01805788888'

Ich hab 'nen riesen Schreck bekommen und erstmal nichts hingeschickt, ich dachte, dass sie vielleicht nur über diese 'Hile'- oder 'Stop'-Antworten ihr Geld kassieren. Da ich ein Prepaid Handy mit derzeitigen Guthaben von unter 4€ habe, konnte mir auch nichts abgebucht werden. Bei Internetrecherchen bin ich auf die Info gestoßen, dass es möglich ist, seinen Abo-Status abzufragen. Ich bin bei Simyo und habe diesbezüglich nach Hinweisen gesucht und bin fündig geworden. Man kann mit bestimmten Schlüsselworten Informationen über den Drittanbieter und seinen "Vertragsstatus" abfragen. Also habe ich zunächst 'STATUS' an den Absender der sms geschickt, dieser war die Kurzwahl '70670' (wie ich nun weiß, ist dies eine der neueren Nummern der 3 United). Daraufhin bekam ich per sms die Antwort, dass ich auf dieser Nummer für den Dienst LOVETEST angemeldet wäre. Als zweites habe ich dann eine sms mit dem Stichwort 'STOP' geschickt und bekam als Antwort zwei SMS hintereinander:'Du bist nun von diesem Dienst abgemeldet' und dann  'Instant IQ: Dies ist eine Kündigungsbestätigung. Sie werden ab sofort keine weiteren Nachrichten oder Rechnungen mehr empfangen'

Ich hoffe, dass es sich damit erledigt hat, ganz sicher kann ich mir wohl erst dann sein, wenn ich das Guthaben wieder auflade, aber momentan brauche ich es nicht.

Was ich heftig finde ist, dass facebook schon 2004 Besserung beteuerte und nichts bisher zum Schutz der User unternommen wurde, eher im Gegenteil 

grüße, suse


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2010)

*Ergänzung*

Hab vergessen zu schreiben, dass diese beiden SMS an diese Kurzwahl nur die üblichen Kosten verursacht haben, also bei mir dann 10 cent/sms.

In diesem Link stehen die Schlüsselworte von Simyo aufgelistet. Ich hoffe man darf hier Links reinstellen....Arghh..


simyo Informationen zu Premiumdiensten bei Drittanbietern


Grüße, Suse


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Danke Suse, du hast mir sehr geholfen.
Habe eben auch eine Stopp Sms an die Nummer geschickt und die Bestätigungs-Sms erhalten. Ich hoffe damit hat es sich erledigt.
Ich werde nie wieder irgendwelche Tests im Internet machen und nirgendwo mehr meine Handynummer angeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

So people, I've got the same problem with my O2, and constantly getting sms from 80xxx, no-number cause I deleted all sms, cause they in german and unreadable.
In my O2 bill I see 3sms from 77200/3United, each cost 3,3529 so in total 10,0587 euro.

Is ther a way to get my money back, as well as unsubscribe.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

The Mobile Guardian
is it possible to block this service by using this site.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

I was also affected by this problem. Just send STOP to 70670 & you'll get confirmation that you have been unsubscribed from the services ( of probably 3United).
Hopefully I should now check my balance daily for the next few days, that I do not get charged by these cheaters!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Instant IQ 70670 abzocke! (via facebook)

Lösung:

man kann beim mobilfunkanbieter diesen "service" auch sperren lassen (zumindest bei Vodafone), was ich auch getan habe und jedem empfehle!
zusätzlich kündigt man das abo, z.b. wie folgt per mail (ohne teure 0180 nummer!)

mail an "[email protected]"
mein inhalt und die antwort darunter!: 



> From: ***** [*******@gmx.de] (name)
> Sent:  Oktober 2009
> To: Kunden Support
> Subject: Kündigung Abo ************ (handy nummer)
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------

würde und habe auch nicht STOP gesendet, kann ja auch mal schief gehen und man hat nur noch "mehr service" aktiviert...

4,99€ wurden mir bereits abgebucht. ich habe aber mich nicht bemüht, das geld wiederzubekommen. ich sehe es als lehrgeld an, da ich selber daran schuld war und so dumm war, meine handynummer UND(!) den PIN, den ich per sms erhalten habe, eingegeben habe!
ich kann euch also keine tips geben, wie ihr euer geld wiederbekommt.
vermute aber, wie ich es schon bei manchen einträgen gelesen habe, dass man den mobilfunkanbieter um kulanz bitten sollte oder (nicht mein favorit) mit kündigung drohen o.ä.

viel erfolg!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert bis ihr eine antwort auf die "STOP" SMS bekommen habt?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Werde das gleich mal probieren!
> 
> Also wissentlich habe ich kein Abo angenommen!
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe genau das selbe problem.. ich bekomme jede woche die selbe sms von 3 united Gmbh.. jedesmal wird 5,- € von meinem konto abgebucht.. wie komme ich aus der nummer raus??? kann mir da jemand bitte helfen... genauso wie du, habe ich auch kein abo angenommen...hat die stop email bei dir was gebracht ???

liebe Grüße

S.U.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2010)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... kann mir da jemand bitte helfen...



Ja - Du selbst - indem Du die Seiten dieses Threads liest und nicht erwartest daß Dir alles nochmal vorgekaut wird


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

also leute,
ich hatte das gleiche problem durch eine anwendung über facebook.
ich hab meine handynummer bei facebook zwar nie angegeben aber man muss ja vor jeder anwendung die man benutzt den zugriff bestätigen, was wahrscheinlich auch der zugriff auf alle daten meines gmx accounts bestätigt (dort habe ich meine handynummer sehr wohl angegeben).
die beste und einfachste lösung ist eine SMS mit STATUS an die nummer zu schicken von der die SMS kam (bei mir die 70670).
danach weiß mann ob man überhaupt ein abo benutzt und wenn ja unbedingt eine SMS mit STOP an die nummer von der die SMS kam (bei mir die 70670).
bis jetzt habe ich erst 1 SMS bekommen (hat bei mir höchstens 10 min gedauert) in der folgendes stand:
Du bist nun von diesem Dienst abgemeldet.

die kosten für die STATUS und STOP SMS muss man halt bezahlen. da führt kein weg drumrum. bei mir waren es die normalen SMS-kosten.

hoffe ich konnte helfen
mfg DerLukas


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

hallo ich habe auch die sms bekommen und jede 10 tagen rechnen die mir 4.99 euro ab ich habe angerrufen aber ich habe niemand erreicht was soll ich tun ich bin schon echt verzweifelt stehe schon unter minus


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich tun ich bin schon echt verzweifelt



Entweder an die ein paar Postings weiter oben genannten eMailadresse wenden, unter der richtigen Nummer 01805788888 anrufen (beachte am 6. ist in Ösiland Feiertag) oder hier: https://coinplatform.com/kundenportal/ wech machen!

@ Mods, in Sachen 3United gibt es zwei parallele Threads, diesen hier oder den besseren unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/55783-ein-opfer-von-3-united.html


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS Abo 77200/3 United*

Yap, der hier ist jetzt geschlossen - hier geht´s weiter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/55783-ein-opfer-von-3-united.html


----------

